# Mit Mausel und Sausel on Tour



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich ja den Einsatzbereich von Mausel im Aufbauthread schon definiert hatte, ist es nun endlich soweit:

Mausel und Sausel gehen auf die Reise 

Es wird erstmal nur eine sehr Kleine sein. Wir möchten einfach erstmal ausprobieren, wie wir mit dem Equipment klar kommen, bevor es im ?Sommer? auf ?grosse? Reise geht. Schön entspannt am Fluss (welcher wird noch nicht verraten) entlang ein bisschen Gegend und Kultur (muss ja auch mal sein ) geniessen.

Mit Reisebildern dauert es noch ein bisschen aber ich fang schon mal an, weil ich

a) ein bisschen angeschlagen zu Hause sitze und

b) demzufolge Langeweile habe und ich mich ja irgendwie beschäftigen muss  

Die Beiden scharren schon ungeduldig mit den Hufen -äääh Rädern - und warten auf die Verwandlung vom DoitAllEveryDayGrundlagenausdauerBike zum Reiserad









Welche dann mit diesem Taschen erfolgen soll:





Die Geschichte wie es zu diesen Taschen kam, ist an sich schon eine Story wert  - aber nu sollen sie ja endlich mal ausprobiert werden.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mausel und Sausel gehen auf die Reise



Oh, da bin ich ja gespannt  Die Räder sehen ja schon mal spannend aus, zwei etwas andere Ansätze 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Die Geschichte wie es zu diesen Taschen kam, ist an sich schon eine Story wert  - aber nu sollen sie ja endlich mal ausprobiert werden.



Och, wenn du doch eh Langeweile hast, erzähl sie doch einfach noch bevor es los geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (18. Mai 2018)

Die Räder sehen - wie bei euch eigentlich immer - toll aus!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2018)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Die Räder sehen - wie bei euch eigentlich immer - toll aus!



Danke  - sehen aber nicht nur toll aus, fahren sich auch richtig gut ..




Aninaj schrieb:


> Och, wenn du doch eh Langeweile hast, erzähl sie doch einfach noch bevor es los geht



...na gut, eh' ich mich schlagen lasse 

Grundsätzlich taugen wahrscheinlich alle Taschen, ich denke (ab einer gewissen Preiskategorie) wird es keinen wirklichen Schrott geben. Das Problem ist, die für einen persönlich am besten passende aus der grossen Auswahl herauszufischen. Wie Du ja gesehen hast, haben die Bikes unterschiedliche Ansätze - der, bezgl. der Taschen, Grösste sind wohl die Lenker: Drop- und Flatbar.

Während bei Mausel es nur das Problem "wiekommeichambestenandenBremsleitungenvorbei" gab, schränkt bei Sausel die Dropbar die Baubreite der Tasche doch ganz schön ein. Man will ja während der Fahrt noch vernünftig an die Bremsen kommen und den Lenker noch entspannt halten können.

Eine weitere Entscheidung musste über die Ausführung der Taschen gefällt werden: wasserdicht oder nicht, wenn nicht wasserdicht: Packsack, wenn wasserdicht: trotzdem Packsack???

Und (letztendlich nicht unwichtig) wie lassen sich die Taschen befestigen? Ich habe ja keine Lust, morgens 2 Stunden früher aufzustehen um sie wieder ans Rad zu friemeln, wenn ich sie in der Pension zum übernachten abgemacht habe um auf dem Zimmer an meine Klamotten zu kommen. (Ja, wir machen erstmal die Weicheivariante mit übernachten in Pension  ) Was natürlich wieder für Packsack in Tasche spricht, dann könnten die Taschen am Bike bleiben. Sind die allerdings total eingesaut (soll ja in Deutschland auch mal regnen) kann ich sie abmachen und einfach in der Dusche abspülen - so sie denn wasserdicht sind.

Naja, was einsetzte war eine mittelgrosse Bestellorgie 

Die Arschrakete war relativ schnell entschieden: Ortlieb Seat Pack in der 16 L Version.

Wasserdicht weil: sollte es mal richtig gatschen, habe ich keine Lust, das die Brühe in der Tasche steht und ich meine Klamotten aus der Pfütze ziehe, auch wenn sie zusätzlich in einem wasserdichten Packsack sind. Die Grosse weil: Platz kann man immer brauchen und kleinerwickeln kann ich sie auch, wenn ich den Platz nicht brauche. Die Tasche sitzt bombenfest am Rad und lässt sich relativ einfach befestigen. Zusätzlich kann man auf der Tasche noch mit Gummileine was festzurren, Reflektoren finde ich immer nützlich und das Ventil erleichtert das Stopfen ungemein. Die bunten Taschen auf dem Bild sind einfach Einkaufstaschen vom örtlichen Supermarkt - an den Gedanken, das jeder Schlüpper einzeln in der Tasche rumkollert kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen und ich wollte jetzt nicht noch zusätzlich ein Vermögen für Packsäcke ausgeben - ob das so funktioniert? Wir werden sehen...

Der Frontroller war schon schwieriger.

Ortlieb fiel raus: Durch die vielen Schnallen einfach zu umständlich in der Befestigung, irgendwie unhandlich und sperrig, mit den Rollverschlüssen konnte ich mich auch nicht so recht anfreunden...

Acepac: Durchdachte Tasche, relativ günstig, leider nicht wasserdicht, festzurren war machbar... und die Verschlüsse nicht zum Aufrollen und zusammenklippen, sondern aufrollen und mit der Gegenseite verspannen - das fand ich Klasse...

Revelate Design: Wasserdicht, super durchdachte Lösung zum Befestigen (sind die Längen der Gurte erstmal eingestellt brauchst Du im Prinzip nur noch 2 Schnallen zuklippen - und zwar bei beiden Lenkern), leider wieder diese blöden Rollverschlüsse...

Entschieden haben wir uns für die Revelate (wasserdicht und praktisch) und haben  sie modifiziert:

Wir fanden den Verschluss der Acepac einfach praktisch. Die üblichen Rollverschlüsse nehmen einfach (zwischen @lucie 's  Lenker) zuviel Platz weg. So wollten wir auch die Revelate haben. Dazu musten wir auf einer Seite die Verschlüsse tauschen (sonst hätten male female nicht gepasst) und haben uns Gurte mit den entsprechenden Schnallen nähen lassen (hat alles der Sattler vor Ort gemacht) und, voila, jetzt können wir die Tasche entweder kürzer machen, oder - bei gleicher Länge - mehr unterbringen.

Hier mal die Gurte:



 

 



Und der Unterschied:



 

 



Dazu noch eine kleine Frontasche für den schnellen Zugriff - schnell abnehmbar und auch als Umhängetasche (leider nicht wasserdicht) zum Mitnehmen in die Eisdiele nutzbar  feddsch...

Viel Text, aber Du woltest es ja nicht anders


----------



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2018)

... so, während ich mir mit Bildern machen und Text schreiben die Zeit vertreibe sind die beiden hier schon total zappelig und möchten am liebsten heute schon los





Während Mauli die Begeisterung förmlich anzusehen ist, guckt Silvester noch etwas skeptisch...


----------



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2018)

... während die Elektronik schon mal lädt...





hab ich mich mal mit der Befestigung am Lenker beschäftigt

Handynavy






und Licht





Ich muss mit der Halterung so hoch, da die Lampe sonst nicht über die Rolle kommt. Beides (also Navi und Lampe) kann ich momentan nicht montieren - ist mir einfach zu spät eingefallen. Also kann ich im  Dunklen entweder sehen wo es lang geht oder wissen wo es...


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na gut, eh' ich mich schlagen lasse
> ....
> Viel Text, aber Du woltest es ja nicht anders



Voll gut, auch sehr interessante Überlegungen. Die Modifizierung der Frontasche finde ich genial! Sollte ich jemals in die Verlegenheit kommen, sowas zu brauchen, weiß ich ja jetzt, wenn ich fragen muss 

Ich wünsche schon mal viel Spaß beim packen und natürlich ne tolle Tour. Wir brechen demnächst auch auf und machen auch nur die Weichspülervariante mit Pensionen. Aber nennt sich ja Urlaub und da muss man sich auch mal was gönnen.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2018)

puh, fertig gepckt. Dauert beim ersten Mal dann doch schon ganz schön lange. Irgendwas passt halt doch immer nicht so, wie es sollte. Bei Mausel bspw. war mir die Lenker Bremskombi dann doch (was das Abknicken der Leitungen angeht) etwas zu kriminell. Also noch flugs die vordere Bremsleitung verlegt (GottseiDank war sie noch lang genug)- jetzt passt es - naja, beim nachsten Mal geht es bestimmt schneller und wir hatten uns ja dieses Wochenende zum Testen ausgesucht. Zum Testen gehört eben auch packen


----------



## Martina H. (21. Mai 2018)

... und los ging es:

Sonntag früh um 7.00 Uhr auf dem Bahnhof:

nix los









Karten kaufen





und ab zum Bahnsteig





und warten - wir waren ein wenig früh 

Aber der Zug kam pünktlich und - nach ein bisschen Verwirrung: ist er es oder ist er es nicht - waren die Bikes schnell verladen

Gut, dass so wenig los war, da waren wir die einzigen Biker im Abteil und Mausel und Sausel hatten einen ordentlichen Platz


----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2018)

... unterwegs gab es zahlreiche "historische" Bauwerke zu bewundern, z. B. dieses hier





Angekommen in ?WerWeissEsWerErkenntEs?





gab es natürlich erstmal Frühstück - man muss so eine Reise ja entspannt beginnen 









Dann aber, endlich unterwegs





bis





Strecke gesperrt - natürlich nicht am ersten möglichen Abzweig ausgeschildert, sondern erst kurz vorher  Geguckt haben wir trotzdem - aber da war nix zu machen, also umkehren...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> puh, fertig gepckt. Dauert beim ersten Mal dann doch schon ganz schön lange. Irgendwas passt halt doch immer nicht so, wie es sollte.


Haha, absolut 
Ich war am Wochenende das erste Mal mit der Ausrüstung unterwegs, um für die längere Reise zu testen, und es hat sich definitiv eher wie "Ich fahr taaagelang weg" angefühlt. Vermieterin, der ich schon Ciao gesagt hatte, kam dann noch dreimal mindestens vorne vorbei, bis ich endlich weg war. *gg*

Viel Spaß weiterhin auf der Reise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2018)

... wir also wieder zurück und mussten dann ein kurzes Stück Strasse fahren - leider...

Es gibt doch immer wieder Id... , die da meinen die Strasse gehört ihnen und sie können tun und lassen was sie wollen 

Naja, gut, dass die doch in der Minderheit sind.

Da wollten wir jedenfalls hin:





Wer weiss, wo wir sind?

(Aus irgendeinem Grund dreht sich das Foto in Originalauflösung auf den Kopf. Warum?   )


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wer weiss, wo wir sind?



Du hast den Spoiler nicht gut genug versteckt


----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2018)

... der Spoiler beschreibt aber nur die Region 

Aber soweit richtig: wir fahren den Saaleradwanderweg von Jena flussabwärts.

Die Strasse führt uns direkt nach Dornburg und da zu den Dornburger Schlössern die, sehr malerisch, direkt an einer Klippe über dem Saaletal "kleben".













Schöne Gartenanlagen natürlich inklusive









Impressionen


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2018)

... von da geht es weiter Richtung Naumburg,

über Camburg





vorbei an Rudelsburg und Saaleck





und Bad Kösen - 





...immer schön an der Saale entlang mit tollen Ausblicken - wir hätten alle naselang anhalten können um Fotos zu machen, aber irgendwie will man ja auch mal fahren 

Der Weg nach Naumburg gestaltete sich dann doch recht schwierig: zwischen Bad Kösen und Naumburg war Weinfest - was wir nicht wussten. Der Saaleradwanderweg ging genau dort lang, tausende Besucher und wir mit den Rädern mittendrin. Zum Umdrehen war es zu spät, also (schiebenderweise) durch da. Hätten wir uns mal besser informiert .

Dafür dann in Naumburg einmal rund um den Dom









und zur Belohnung





Auf dem Weg zur Unterkunft noch eine kleine Runde durch die Stadt





und nach dem Einchecken nochmal zur Saale





(man glaubt es kaum: noch 'ne Burg  - diesmal: Schönburg - aber die gibt es erst am 2. Reisetag. So langsam dämmert mir, warum es auch Burgenlandkreis heisst. )

auf einen Absacker


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2018)

Nach gut durchgeschlafener Nacht ging es nach einem ausgedehnten Frühstück weiter...

...vorher war natürlich packen angesagt

@linfer das ging jetzt schon deutlich schneller als beim ersten Mal  (und merke: ganz egal was Du brauchst: es ist immer unten  )





Weiter geht es in Richtung Schönburg

Beeindruckende Aussicht - (leider kann ich das Panoramafoto nicht hochladen)

im Hintergrund ist der Dom von Naumburg zu sehen









Kleine Schwester von Atlas 





Bundsandsteinformationen auf dem Weg zur Burg





Der Weg schlängelt sich wunderschön an der Saale entlang

Schloss Goseck





und kreuzt sie immer wieder.





Bis wir uns in Bad Dürrenberg am Gradierwerk ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen.





Mauli macht es sich im Wintergarten bequem





und Silvester ist ganz begeistert von der Reise





Ganz interessant: Das Gradierwerk ist mit 636 m das längste in ganz Deutschland. Eine beeindruckende Anlage mit riesigen Parkanlagen









Fundamente





Kontrastaussicht von der Park- auf die Industrieanlage


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2018)

... von Bad Dürrenberg sind wir dann nur noch bis nach Hause durchgeradelt - wir hätten bestimmt noch unzählige Fotos machen können. Es lohnt sich wirklich die Gegend dort mal zu besuchen, es gibt zahlreiche schöne Aussichten, viel zu sehen, wirklich schön dort - uuund: man muss ja nicht auf jede Burg 

Abschlussbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2018)

Fazit:

Meine erste Bikereise hat Spass gemacht, sicher war es nur ein Kleine (irgendwas zwischen 120/130 km) aber zum Ausprobieren allemal lang genug. Das sie so erfolgreich war lag nicht nur am (Bomben) Wetter, sondern auch an der Ausrüstung.

Die Taschen haben so funktioniert wie sie sollen: packen, montieren und vergessen. Das zusätzliche Gewicht merkt man natürlich (besonders bergauf), aber ansonsten sitzen sie bombenfest am Rad. Weder Schotter, noch kleine Stufen oder etwa "Leichtgelände" konnten sie aus der Ruhe bringen. Sinnvolles Packen muss ich natürlich noch ein  bisschen üben, aber das - und die Montage - hat beim zweitenmal schon deutlich besser und schneller geklappt. Auch tragen liessen sich die Bikes damit noch gut genug. Der Test bei Nässe konnte nicht erfolgen - bin ich aber auch nicht böse drum  Evtl schreibt @lucie ja auch noch was zum Bike/Taschen

Und Mausel? Tja was soll ich sagen: perfekt! 

Sie hat mich die letzten Monate ja schon gut zur Arbeit gebracht und mich auf zahlreichen Touren über Land begleitet und nun hat sie auch ihre erste Reise gut gemeistert. So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Bequem (Kopfsteinpflaster kann man einfach aussitzen), entspannt genug für viele Kilometer, der Lenker war die richtige Entscheidung, Sattel gut, alles bestens. Sogar die Übersetzung passt (32oval 10/42). Ich bin die Anstiege zu den Burgen gut hochgekommen und konnte in der Ebene noch gut Gas geben (ok, das Bike ist schneller als ich  ) Sollte uns eine Reise allerdings mal dahin führen, wo mit stundenlangen Anstiegen zu rechnen wäre, würde ich abrüsten - einfach um ein paar Körner zu sparen.

Die Entscheidung mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen und das Canyon (wird verkauft, wer Interesse hat ) nicht umzurüsten gehört definitiv zu meinen besten. Das Canyon ist ein sehr gutes Bike, aber Mausel ist für mich einfach flexibler einzusetzen. Mal eben über einen groben Feldweg abkürzen, oder doch noch ab in den Wald ist jetzt kein Problem mehr - das war mit dem Canyon doch etwas mühselig und anstrengend. Man macht aus einem Sport-  nunmal keinen Geländewagen   Und dass ich meine Feierabendrunden jetzt nicht mehr ganz so schnell schaffe? Was soll's 

Die nächste Reise? Kommt bestimmt! Wohin wissen wir noch nicht - aber wir planen schon


----------



## Drahteseli (24. Mai 2018)

Toller Bericht und schicke Bikes

Falls ihr Mal wieder in der Gegend um Jena seid, auch abseits des Saaleradweges gibt es viel tolles zu entdecken


----------



## lucie (24. Mai 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und schicke Bikes
> 
> Falls ihr Mal wieder in der Gegend um Jena seid, auch abseits des Saaleradweges gibt es viel tolles zu entdecken



Ja, ein SC Chameleon. 

Werden das sicher öfter mal machen, war ja erst einmal "nur" eine kleine Testfahrt.


----------



## Aninaj (24. Mai 2018)

Testfahrten sind immer gut  Schon nen Plan, wo's das nächste mal hingeht?

"Eine" Frage noch: Wo habt ihr genächtigt und wie habt ihr das mit den Bikes gelöst? Habt ihr vorher gebucht, oder vor Ort gesucht?


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2018)

Super, durch meine alte Heimat gondoliert 
Wir waren sogar am Wochenende auch in Naumburg


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2018)

@Drahteseli 

In der Gegend von Jena war ja schon mal LO Treffen,  schöne Gegend auch für MTB  - wenn man was sieht 

@Aninaj 

Wir hatten vorher gebucht, war allerdings schon schwierig, da 

a) kurzfristig und
b) Pfingsten und
c) Weinfest (was wir ja nicht wussten)

@lucie hat trotzdem eine nette Pension inkl. Frühstück gefunden  Dort war auch ein Fahrradraum in dem wir die Bikes parken konnten.

@bastifunbiker 

Da waren viele Leute in Deiner alten Heimat  - ist echt schön da   Kennst Du dort auch ein paar MTB Touren? Gerne per Unterhaltung


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Da waren viele Leute in Deiner alten Heimat  - ist echt schön da  Kennst Du dort auch ein paar MTB Touren? Gerne per Unterhaltung


War nur zum Heiraten da, Weinfest haben wir nicht geschafft 
Oh, das mit den Touren kann ich in der Tat leider nicht. Jedenfalls nichts, was sich wirklich lohnen würde oder dem Begriff gerecht wird 
Wenn du es allerdings mal nach Graubünden schaffen solltest, dann kann ich nicht mehr aufhören


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2018)

...na, dann merken wir uns das mal vor 


zum Heiraten? Dann Glückwunsch .wink:


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2018)

Ja, ja, die Burgen an der Saale hellem Strande....

Sieht jetzt irgendwie viel schöner aus, als in den späten 70er bzw. frühen 80er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts. Da "durfte" ich mit Omas Betriebssportgemeinschaft diese dort wandernderweise abgrasen.


----------



## Martina H. (22. April 2019)

... wir waren mal wieder unterwegs und hatten einen Heidenspass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. April 2019)

So sieht es auch aus  
Wie lange ward ihr unterwegs?


----------



## lucie (23. April 2019)

Och, leider nur 4 Tage mit Strecken in homöopathischer Dosis.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. April 2019)

Klingt doch gut.  freu mich schon, wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Tage für sowas übrig hab.


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wir waren mal wieder unterwegs und hatten einen Heidenspass
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 853270





linfer schrieb:


> So sieht es auch aus   ....




Räder stehen gelassen und weiter gelaufen


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2019)

...nu klar: rin in die Kirche, raus aus die Kirche 

Leider (?) kamen wir vor lauter Lachen, Spass und Begeisterung nicht dazu viele Fotos zu machen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. April 2019)

@Mausoline


----------



## bikebecker (23. April 2019)

Hallo
Ein paar Bilder habe ich.
Es gab einiges zu entdecken.



Ein paar Ziegen 



Kultur.



Geschichte.



Auf jeden Fall eine sehr schöne Tour 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> ...Anhang anzeigen 853711
> Ein paar Ziegen  Anhang anzeigen 853713
> ....



 

Sorry  da kann ich leider nicht anders, wenn du mir den Ball so zuwirfst


----------



## bikebecker (23. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sorry  da kann ich leider nicht anders, wenn du mir den Ball so zuwirfst



Ich meine die HINTER dem Zaun 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Ich meine die HINTER dem Zaun
> Gruß bikebecker




Ja nee, iss klar 

Osterimpressionen unterwegs


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

...war ja lange ruhig hier 

Eigentlich auch kein Wunder, waren wir ja in der Zwischenzeit auch eher mit den Franzosen und im "Gelände" unterwegs.

Nun stand für dieses Jahr (mal wieder) Urlaubsplanung an. Die letzten 2 Wochen waren schnell erledigt, nur was in der ersten Woche 

Da war doch mal die Idee in die alte Heimat und Freunde besuchen, hmmmh, dann könnte man doch auch einen Kreis schlagen und den @projektleiter und @DorisF besuchen und dann weiter nach....

Nach ein paar Telefonaten, ob es denn passen würde, "musste" sich die @lucie mal wieder um die Tourenplanung für "Einmal rund um den Harz"  kümmern, wahrend ich vor lauter Langeweile auf die Idee kam, Mausel umzurüsten - evtl. geht es mit einem Krummbügel auf langer Strecke doch besser?

Nun gut: Urlaub kam, Strecke war geplant, Mausel getunt und gepackt





 Kohlehydrate gebunkert





und morgens um 6:30Uhr gestartet


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

...natürlich hatte ich bestes Wetter gehext





 und so machten wir uns auf den Weg die 170km für den ersten Tag abzuradeln.

Das sollte mein Anblick für die nächsten Stunden sein





nicht der schlechteste, wie ich meine  und natürlich war ich im Normalfall näher dran 

Die ersten 60km waren schnell abgeradelt und ich war überrascht, wie entspannt das ging.

Morgens halb Zehn in Deutschland - Bananenpause










Wer erkennt den xxxx





... den wir quasi links liegenliessen, um kurz vor Nordhausen unsere Mittagspause zu machen.





Kleines Gimmick am Rande: kommen 2 lycratragende Rennradler vorbei, denen ich ein fröhliches "Moin" entgegenrufe - keine Antwort, null Reaktion an uns vorbei 

Keine 50m später: pfffffffffff - tja, wer nicht zurückgrüsst. Die brauchten für den Schlauchwechsel ziemlich lange, kaum, dass sie fertig waren: pfffffff   

Egal, alles zurechtgerückt





und weitergehts....


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

... noch kurz einen Kaffee bei den goldenen Bögen gezogen (ich kann Euch sagen: eine Geschichte für sich  ) uuuuuund






...stilgerechter Empfang in Nordhausen - da sind wir aber nur vorbeigefahren 

Ein bisschen Gravel gab es auch (wobei das eher ein Versehen war, nicht wahr lucie  )





Noch eine kleine Pause in Barbis





um uns dann am Zielort angekommen verwöhnen zu lassen









Danke Mädels, Ihr habt echt alles gegeben 

Angekommen nach knapp 170km -  dass ich das schaffe, da hätte ich morgens nicht drauf gewettet


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2021)

Das schaut großartig aus! Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die Adresse, wo ich den Kuchen abholen kann


----------



## lucie (19. August 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das schaut großartig aus! Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die Adresse, wo ich den Kuchen abholen kann



Zu spät, den habe ich fast alleine weggeputzt.  🍰☕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

... da kann sie ja hart gegen sich und andere sein 

Den nächsten Tag haben wir in netter Gesellschaft verbummelt





sind nass geworden beim Einkaufen





Und haben uns dann am nächsten Tag voll gefuttert, bestens verpflegt, mehr oder weniger motiviert auf die Minietappe (nur rd. 40km und meistens bergab) zum zweiten Zielort im nördlichen Harzvorland aufgemacht.






Bisschen rumspielen - ohne geht es bei ihr nicht 





Harzer Wasser - die Innerste





Ausblicke





Auch im Flachland an der Innersten entlang





bis zur Sackgasse: hier sollte es eigentlich langgehen, aber neee, alles zugewuchert





Darauf folgte ein bisschen Pfädchenfinden und Verwirrung, aber dann: da isser der Brocken





Alte Heimat, Sieben Köpfe





und angekommen bei Freunden






Feddsch zweiter (Fahr)Tag


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

Dort sind wir dann wieder bestens verwöhnt worden 

Und am nächsten Morgen





Abflug für die grosse (etwas über 170km) Etappe.

Blick zurück





Und





den Anblick kenne ich ja 

Wetter versprach zwar Trockenheit, aber der Wind war heftig - GottseiDank aus der "richtigen" Richtung.

Kennt Ihr das? Die ersten 15km werden so vertrödelt, bis man sich zurechtgerückt hat, nochmal Klamotten justiert oder gewechselt hat





blickt man nochmal zurück


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

... bevor es dann richtig losgeht.

Erstes Päusken in Osterwieck





Schönes Städtchen











...und dann immer weiter hart am Wind segelnd Richtung Halberstadt









Unterwegs immer wieder schöne Ausblicke, hier hätte ich mir gewünscht einen "richtigen" Fotoapparat dabei zu haben, das Handy ist hiermit einfach überfordert





Das war ein Traumbild mit dem Trecker - wow (wie gesagt, das Foddo kann mit der Realität nicht mithalten)


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

Wie gesagt, es war windig, deshalb hier noch eine kurze Riegelpause





Sollte dies hier









wirklich das





sein?

Dann noch eine letzte "richtige" Pause













Ich weiss, sieht irgendwie komisch aus, war aber superlecker (indisch, Hühnchen und Lamm), nicht Rind





..und Endspurt nach Hause - geschafft





Urlaubschallenge 2021 accomplished

Glücklich, aber vollkommen feddsch


----------



## Martina H. (20. August 2021)

...und da bin ich wieder, kleines Fazit:

Wir sind an Sangerhausen vorbei über Tilleda und Kelbra am Kyffhäuser (das war das kleine Rätsel) vorbei, nach Nordhausen, durch Herzberg, Osterode, Lautenthal, Langelsheim, nach Salzgitter und dann über Osterwiek, Halberstadt, Ascherleben und Alsleben zurück. Also schon einmal um den Harz herum .

Insgesamt waren das rd. 380km, mit ca. 2200hm. "Pflicht" (so man das so bezeichnen will) war der erste Tag mit knapp 170km - der Rest war Kür und so geplant, dass wir am 3. (Fahr)Tag fast jederzeit hätten die Bahn nehmen können. Für mich der absolute Wahnsinn, 170km an einem Tag?? Ich?? - aber gut, letztenendes war es ja meine Idee .

Tag 1 war zwar anstrengend, lief aber (mit meinen physiologischen "Besonderheiten") besser als ich dachte. Pause an Tag 2 und an Tag 3 die kurze Etappe war auch easy. Tag 4 wollten wir auf alle Fälle versuchen (wir hatten ja die Zugoption). Lief dann aber auch so gut, dass wir Pausen, sogar ein bisschen Sightseeing (Osterwiek, Halberstadt) und eine "richtige" Mahlzeitpause machen konnten und trotzdem nur eine Viertelstunde länger als an Tag 1 unterwegs waren - daran war aber definitiv der Wind "schuld" - wir sind echt hart am Wind gesegelt 

Geplant hatte @lucie das Ganze mit dem Brouter und das war richtig gut (an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an @Marcus für das wirklich geniale Tool und natürlich an Alle, die da mit mitmachen und ihre Profile zur Verfügung stellen) - wenn man über die gesamte Strecke im Prinzip nur eine "Fehlstelle" hat - Top 

Die Umrüstung von Mausel auf den Krummbügel (ist ein richtig kleines Gravelbike geworden  )hat sich wirklich bezahlt gemacht, ich glaube nicht, dass ich die Tour mit dem Flatbar so gut überstanden hätte. Sonstige Ausrüstung hatte sich ja schon oft bewährt.

Insgesamt hat es wirklich Spass gemacht, wir haben Freunde besucht, sind durch viel Gegend gefahren, hatten gutes Wetter, haben unsere Challenge geschafft - Herz was willst Du mehr? So geht Urlaub 

In diesem Sinne - wir fahren wieder 

Grüsse an alle Leser und Danke für die vielen Likes


----------



## Martina H. (27. Mai 2022)

...dumdidumdidummmm...


----------



## Mausoline (27. Mai 2022)

Was macht das Fahrrad aufm Balkon 🤔 das will doch raus, fahren.

🥳 Juchhuu gehts mal wieder los


----------



## Martina H. (27. Mai 2022)

jep - fangen wir mal von hinten an:





...knapp 210km und gut 1500hm später...


----------



## Aninaj (27. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> jep - fangen wir mal von hinten an:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1486548
> 
> ...knapp 210km und gut 1500hm später...



Ganz schön viel Zeugs für ne Tagestour 😁


----------



## Martina H. (27. Mai 2022)

...Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass ich mit meinen Salzstangenbeinen das an einem Tag schaffe? 

Nein, gefahren an 2 Tagen (Tag 1 rd.95/ 1100, Tag 2 rd 115/500) mit Übernachtung in Pension 

Morgen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Mai 2022)

Wow    hattet ihr es so eilig?


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel Zeugs für ne Tagestour 😁



Jo, wer hat, der hat und wer kann, der kann. 🤪

Dieses Mal richtig Gravel mit vielen, schottrigen Feldwegen und sogar einigen trailigen Abschnitten.
Daher für zwei Tage geplant.
Wetter (Regen und Wind bis zu 15m/s) war auch eher mäßig und sehr unbeständig vorhergesagt - da hat man eben lieber den ganzen Hausstand dabei.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

...gut, dann mal im zeitlichen Zusammenhang.

Ursprünglich vermeiden wir ja den Brückentag nach Himmelfahrt - an dem Feiertag selbst sind uns zuviel Bollerwagen unterwegs . Da bisher das Jahr nicht sooo toll gelaufen ist, haben wir kurzfristig umgeplant. Durch Zufall sind wir an eine vorab Version des diesjährigen Leipziger Orbits gekommen, also Urlaub eingereicht, Sachen gepackt und dann saßen wir mal wieder auf dem Bahnhof...






...begleitet wurden wir von Krümel und Sylvester










und gut ausgerüstet





rein in den Zug...


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Zufall sind wir an eine vorab Version des diesjährigen Leipziger Orbits



Aaaah, jetzt wird es spannend 🤗 der Heidelberger Orbit von 2021 steht auch noch auf der ToDo Liste, aber 205km/4600 hm sind irgendwie dann doch nochmal ne andere Hausnummer. Oder 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass ich mit meinen Salzstangenbeinen das an einem Tag schaffe?



😁


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

...dann guck Dir mal den Deister an 

Die lucie hatte ja schlauerweise den Stadtbereich schonmal ausgespart, so dass wir direkt im Leipziger Umland gestartet sind









...ganz nett da - und natürlich gleich erstmal in dem Waldgebiet verfranst. Irgendwas war mit dem Garmin nicht ok, und so fluchten wir uns durch die Gegend.

Steinbruch, schön





Steinbruch, naja...






...ganz schöne Löcher haben die da gebuddelt

Wetter war ganz ok, nur ein bisschen windig - wie vorhergesagt...


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

...immer wieder schöne Eindrücke, wirklich schöne Landschaft





...guckst Du



Premiumschotter





Hunger





An der Stelle wurde mir eröffnet: wenn wir so weiterfahren sind wir gegen 18:00Uhr da. Okeyyyyy...auf den folgenden Kilometern hab ich dann immer gerechnet: gut, wir haben uns immer mal wieder verfahren (Navi - dazu später mehr), Fotos gemacht, bis man so wirklich unterwegs ist - hmmmmh, geplant sind 90km, Schnitt grob 15, macht 6 Stunden, wir sind gegen 9:00Uhr los, Adam Riese sagt 15:00Uhr Ankunft, 18.00Uhr???? Soooo langsam???? Gut, dann eben keine Stopps mehr, keine Foddos und mach hin, wenn Du weisst Du bist langsam...

Eine ganze Weile später kam dann von der Seite: Das war für die gesamte Strecke gerechnet


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Eine ganze Weile später kam dann von der Seite: Das war für die gesamte Strecke gerechnet



Irgendwie musste ich doch die meine "Navigationspanne" vom Anfang und Deine angeborene Fotosessionwut kompensieren, damit wir ein wenig auf Tempo kommen.
Man weiß ja nie, was einem auf unbekanntem Terrain noch so bevorsteht... 

Für eine Übernachtung im Freien war ich definitiv zu chic angezogen, ich hatte ja nur das kleine Schwarze und die Pumps an und das Schminkzeug im Gepäck...

@Promontorium ...Pumps sind auch beim Graveln mit einem Notovernighter eher suboptimal bis hin zu: total ungeeignet.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

ja nee, iss klar - Du wolltest mich nur wieder hetzen 

Wir fuhren über Felder,





Kooornbluuuuumenblauuuu






durch Wälder,





(da hat der Sachsenforst mal was schönes hingestellt)


verirrten uns im Dschungel









fuhren über Brücken






über die Trails des Rochlitzer Berges. Davon gibt es keine Fotos, da waren wir mit Fahren beschäftigt. War echt schon traillastiges Höhenmetervernichten. Wo ich mit dem MTB einfach runterrollere, ist das mit Mausel und Gepäck schon fordernder. Wir haben dort eine Truppe MTBler 3 mal beim hoch, bzw. runterfahren getroffen - die natürlich mit Fullys, war lustig


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

...weiter ging es über Penig mit Pause













...da haben wir nicht zugeschlagen   -dort hat man den Vaddertach auch gemerkt - ins Muldetal.

Wow, da ist es mal richtig schön, wie die Mulde da so vor sich hinfliesst 































...über Amerika 





...nach Wolkenburg in die Pension.

War dort schon ein bisschen merkwürdig. Wir hatten vorab gefragt, ob man denn Fahrräder unterstellen könnte. Ja, ist kein Problem kam als Antwort. Tja, und dann?

Wo können wir denn die Räder abstellen?

Ja, da, unter dem Carport, neben die Motorräder...

Wir so: häh, alles offen, nix abgeschlossen, neben den Moppeds auch kein Platz, urgs... (aber 3Sterne ADFC Pension )

Ausserdem hatten wir ja auch nur unsere "wirverhinderndasaufspringenundwegfahrenSchlösser" mit - Dreck...

So ganz wohl war uns bei der Geschichte nicht, egal, wird schon schiefgehen.





Noch schnell was gegessen und um 20.30Uhr war der Tag für mich Geschichte 

Nachtrag: Wetter hat gehalten, ist trocken geblieben, windig halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wo können wir denn die Räder abstellen?
> 
> Ja, da, unter dem Carport, neben die Motorräder...
> 
> Wir so: häh, alles offen, nix abgeschlossen, neben den Moppeds auch kein Platz, urgs... (aber 3Sterne ADFC Pension )



Uuuhhh.. das geht gar nicht. Wenn’s nach mir ginge würde das Rad in/unter meinem Bett schlafen 🙈

Bin gespannt wie ihr das gelöst habt. Draußen stehen lassen, da hätte ich keine ruhige Minute gehabt…


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Uuuhhh.. das geht gar nicht. Wenn’s nach mir ginge würde das Rad in/unter meinem Bett schlafen 🙈
> 
> Bin gespannt wie ihr das gelöst habt. Draußen stehen lassen, da hätte ich keine ruhige Minute gehabt…



Ja, das geht mir genau so. Frage: Dürften die dann mit rauf ins Zimmer? Antwort NEIN, auf keinen Fall.
Dabei wäre es zumindest möglich gewesen, die Räder in dem separaten Trakt, in dem das Zimmer lag, in den riesigen Vorflur des Treppenaufgangs abzustellen. 😣

Am Ende standen sie zwar trocken, aber eben nur unter dem Carport. Das Hoftor, welches nach deren Aussage nachts verschlossen wird, wäre selbst für einen Dackel mit ein wenig Anlauf zu überspringen gewesen...

Richtig wohl war mir dabei nicht, hatte aber auch keine Lust, stundenlang zu diskutieren - Zimmer war schon bezahlt und dann 18:30 Uhr in der Gegend noch was zu suchen - sinnfrei bis unmöglich.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

...naja, was willst Du machen?

Zimmer ist gebucht, bezahlt, kommst kaputt an - tja, akzeptieren oder weiterfahren...

Ich zitier mal von der ADFC Seite:

Für das Qualitätszertifikat "Gastbetrieb" müssen folgende sieben Kriterien erfüllt werden:​
Aufnahme von Fahrradgästen für eine Nacht
*Abschließbarer Raum zur Aufbewahrung der Fahrräder über Nach*t
Raum zum Trocknen von Kleidung und Ausrüstung
Angebot eines vollwertigen Frühstücks
Informationen zum regionalen touristischen Angebot für Radurlauber*innen
Bereitstellung eines Basisreparatursets
Kontakt zu einer Fahrradwerkstatt
Eingeschlafen bin ich ja schnell  - bin dann aber mitten in der Nacht von Geräuschen wach geworden. Ich also zum Fenster. Da konnte ich aber auch nur auf das Dach des Carports gucken, hmmh... Dann taucht plötzlich ein kleines bepelztes Gesicht am Fenster auf, sieht mich gross an, ich seh es gross an und schwupps war er/sie/es wieder weg


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...naja, was willst Du machen?
> 
> Zimmer ist gebucht, bezahlt, kommst kaputt an - tja, akzeptieren oder weiterfahren...



Genau das nicht. Hab mir angewöhnt Zimmer so zu buchen, dass ich im Zweifel stornieren kann, wenn die Bedingungen nicht den Angaben entsprechen. Bzw. Ich frage genau nach, wo das Rad stehen kann. Wenn mir das nicht geheuer ist, buche ich nicht. Bisher hat es immer geklappt und das Rad stand sicher hinter einer abgeschlossenen Tür (auch wenn die Angestellten manchmal selbst nicht wissen, dass es einen Fahrradkeller gibt 🙈).

Hab auch schon mal gefragt (Bett&Bike Unterkunft), ob sie vielleicht Schlösser stellen. Hab ja auch nur so ein Minischloss gegen schnell wegfahren dabei. Bin ich bisher aber immer nur auf Unverständnis gestoßen „hier ist noch nie ein Rad weggekommen“ (nur irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal und ich will es nicht sein). Dabei würde ich dafür sogar ne Mietgebühr zahlen. Aber gibt’s wohl zu wenig Nachfrage.

Und das Argument - dann versichere dein Rad doch - ist Bullshit. Bringt mir nix wenn meine Tour zu Ende ist, weil mein Rad weg. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Genau das nicht. Hab mir angewöhnt Zimmer so zu buchen, dass ich im Zweifel stornieren kann, wenn die Bedingungen nicht den Angaben entsprechen. Bzw. Ich frage genau nach, wo das Rad stehen kann. Wenn mir das nicht geheuer ist, buche ich nicht. Bisher hat es immer geklappt und das Rad stand sicher hinter einer abgeschlossenen Tür (auch wenn die Angestellten manchmal selbst nicht wissen, dass es einen Fahrradkeller gibt 🙈).
> 
> Hab auch schon mal gefragt (Bett&Bike Unterkunft), ob sie vielleicht Schlösser stellen. Hab ja auch nur so ein Minischloss gegen schnell wegfahren dabei. Bin ich bisher aber immer nur auf Unverständnis gestoßen „hier ist noch nie ein Rad weggekommen“ (nur irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal und ich will es nicht sein). Dabei würde ich dafür sogar ne Mietgebühr zahlen. Aber gibt’s wohl zu wenig Nachfrage.
> 
> Und das Argument - dann versichere dein Rad doch - ist Bullshit. Bringt mir nix wenn meine Tour zu Ende ist, weil mein Rad weg. 🤦🏻‍♀️



Das machen wir ja in der Regel auch, dass wir zuvor klären, ob es einen möglichst abgeschlossenen Abstellraumraum gibt.
Hatte ja auch dort angerufen und gefragt. Antwort: "Ja es gibt eine Möglichkeit, die Räder unterzubringen."

Mein Fehler war, nicht explizit nachgefragt zu haben, welche Kriterien genau diese "Abstellmöglichkeit" bietet.

Hatte mit einem Herren gesprochen, der mir das jedenfalls am Telefon zusagte. Am Tag der Ankunft hatten wir es aber mit einer etwas unmotivierten Dame zu tun - vielleicht hatte die auch nur keinen Bock mehr und war vom Vaddertagstagesgeschäft mental überfordert.
Als ich mich in der Unterkunft anmelden wollte, sagte ich: "Guten Tag, ich hatte ein Doppelzimmer auf den Namen xyz gebucht." Rückfrage: "Aah, Sie sind die mit den zwei Doppelzimmern und vier Personen."

Ich weiß nicht, was die schon konsumiert hatte, die Multiplikation mit 2 beherrschte sie jedenfalls schon mal perfekt, war aber trotzdem falsch.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

... egal, Thema durch - ist ja gutgegangen

@lucie : war da nicht noch was mit dem Navi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... egal, Thema durch - ist ja gutgegangen
> 
> @lucie : war da nicht noch was mit dem Navi?



Ja, es hat eine grüne Silikonhülle und hat nach 2 Tagestouren (jeweils ca. 10h/d im Navimodus) immer noch eine Akkuladung von 56%.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2022)

Aber sagt mal, was habt ihr denn alles an Gepäck dabei? Das sieht irgendwie so viel aus, dafür, dass ihr eine Nacht in einer Pension gepennt habt. 

Auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet?


----------



## cjbffm (28. Mai 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Ja, es hat eine grüne Silikonhülle und hat nach 2 Tagestouren (jeweils ca. 10h/d im Navimodus) immer noch eine Akkuladung von 56%.


Und auf welchen Namen hört dieses treue Stück Technik?


----------



## Mausoline (28. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal, was habt ihr denn alles an Gepäck dabei? Das sieht irgendwie so viel aus, dafür, dass ihr eine Nacht in einer Pension gepennt habt.
> 
> Auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet?


Wollt ich auch ganz vorsichtig anfragen  Gepäckmäßig hats am Anfang so ausgesehen, als ob ihr in der Pampa übernachtet 🤔



Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1487028
> 
> Noch schnell was gegessen und um 20.30Uhr war der Tag für mich Geschichte
> 
> Nachtrag: Wetter hat gehalten, ist trocken geblieben, windig halt...



 Nudeln ohne Soße  des mog da Schwob gar ned  


Danke für Berichten  ich freu mich immer wenn ich seh wie es woanders aussieht - schöne Gegend 😍 sieht entspannt aus.


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal, was habt ihr denn alles an Gepäck dabei? Das sieht irgendwie so viel aus, dafür, dass ihr eine Nacht in einer Pension gepennt habt.
> 
> Auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet?



Da der Wetterbericht nicht das beste und wärmste Wetter vorrausgesagt hatte und es am Morgen mit den Temperaturen in den einstelligen Bereich gehen sollte (Start war an beiden Tagen ca.9:00 Uhr), desweiteren Wind mit 15m/s und fett Regen angesagt waren, hatten wir ein komplettes, wärmeres Wechselklamottenset dabei inkl. Regenklamotten.
Verpflegung (Riegel etc.) für Tag 1 und 2, da Einkehr nicht wirklich sicher war, das nötigste Werkzeug, Schlauch, Lampe für den Notfall waren noch an Bord.

Einiges hätte man vllt. weglassen können, aber was man hat, hat man und mehr Gewicht trainiert. 

Im Gegensatz zu BaWü hinkt man in unserer Gegend fast immer 10°C hinterher.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal, was habt ihr denn alles an Gepäck dabei?





Mausoline schrieb:


> Gepäckmäßig hats am Anfang so ausgesehen, als ob ihr in der Pampa übernachtet 🤔


...wie schon geschrieben: Regenklamotten, 1 x Wechselgarnitur, Waschzeug, Reserve wegen Kaltwetter, Werkzeug, Wasser, Notfallverpflegung, Kamera, Navi/Handy - hmmh, wüsste nicht, was ich hätte grossartig weglassen können. Das Ding ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich bei einer längeren Tour nicht unbedingt mehr dabei gehabt hätte - es sei denn, es wäre mit Zeltübernachtung gewesen. Dann kommt natürlich noch deutlich mehr dazu. Uuuuund - wir hatten keinen Rucksack auf. Alles Gepäck am Rad, dass sieht dann schon viel aus.


Mausoline schrieb:


> Nudeln ohne Soße  des mog da Schwob gar ned


...die war durchgesackt, aber Du hast Recht, ein bisschen mehr hätte es sein können


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch ganz vorsichtig anfragen  Gepäckmäßig hats am Anfang so ausgesehen, als ob ihr in der Pampa übernachtet 🤔



Mit Overnighter sieht das dann so aus:





Wir waren an beiden Tagen ca. 10h unterwegs (Fahrzeiten: Tag 1 - 6h26min, Tag 2 - 6h04min)


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch ganz vorsichtig anfragen  Gepäckmäßig hats am Anfang so ausgesehen, als ob ihr in der Pampa übernachtet 🤔



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke 😅



lucie schrieb:


> Da der Wetterbericht nicht das beste und wärmste Wetter vorrausgesagt hatte und es am Morgen mit den Temperaturen in den einstelligen Bereich gehen sollte (Start war an beiden Tagen ca.9:00 Uhr), desweiteren Wind mit 15m/s und fett Regen angesagt waren, hatten wir ein komplettes, wärmeres Wechseklamottenset dabei inkl. Regenklamotten.
> Verpflegung (Riegel etc.) für Tag 1 und 2, da Einkehr nicht wirklich sicher war, das nötigste Werkzeug, Schlauch, Lampe für den Notfall waren noch an Bord.



Hmm... also wenn ich da an meine Tour im März denke. 3 Tage, Regenklamotten an Board, mehr Riegel dabei als notwendig (alles Training  ) Werkzeug, Lampe und 1. Hilfeset sind auch immer dabei (so wie PowerBank und Co), und viel wärmer war es da vermutlich auch nicht als bei euch. Ein HipBag hatte ich noch dabei, vorranging um den unteren Rücken zu wärmen (werde auch nicht jünger 😩), Rucksack geht auf langen Touren nur auf dem MTB. Aber soll ja jede mitnehmen, womit sie sich wohl fühlt! Und dabei haben ist immer besser als brauchen!


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2022)

..ok, soviel weniger sieht es jetzt nicht aus:  Frontrolle, Satteltasche, Rahmentasche (und  Deine ist deutlich grösser als unsere). Bei uns die sieht Arschrakete allein durch den Harness schon deutlich wuchtiger aus.








Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber soll ja jede mitnehmen, womit sie sich wohl fühlt! Und dabei haben ist immer besser als brauchen!


jawoll


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2022)

Also in unsere Rahmentaschen (XS 3l) passen gerade einmal die Regenhose + Regenjacke rein + das Werkzeuggedöns, dann ist Schluss - dagegen ist/war die Acepack in M (5l) ein Raumwunder, die musste aber bei mir weichen, damit ich zwei Flaschen im Rahmendreieck unterbringen kann.

Die Ortlieb Satteltasche hätte auch gerreicht, aber für den Biergarten am Abend war für die warme Daunenjacke nicht mehr so wirklich Platz.

Vorn keine Rolle, sondern die Yakataga (4l nicht ganz voll) und die Egress (2,8) für das Futter, welche am Ende Tag 2 nur noch als "Müllbeutel" mitreiste (hätte auch zu Hause bleiben können). Die Kombi war für mich auch ein Test, da ich eine Rolle am Dropbar inzwischen unpraktisch finde, da man nicht besonders schnell an die richtigen Dinge kommt. Die Egress soll im Sommer alle Wertsachen, Elektronik und diversen Kleinkram aufnehmen, damit ich komplett auf die Hüft(speck)tasche verzichten kann und das Ganze aber schnell vom Rad abbekomme, wenn es nötig wird (Einkauf, Einkehr...).

Der Revelate-Harness sieht von der Seite schon etwas wuchtig aus, sitzt dafür aber auch vollgepackt (was er hier nicht ist, Terrapinpacksack 14l vllt. mit knapp 6l befüllt und nicht vollständig komprimiert, damit sich der Packsack besser der Form des Harness anpasst und man ihn wirklich in Richtung Sattelstütze gut und raumfüllend reinschieben kann) auch im Geländebetrieb bombenfest.

Mit der Ortlieb habe ich noch nicht so viele Runden im Feldweg- und leichten Trailbetrieb gedreht, so dass ich der Harnessvariante vorerst den Vorrang auf Graveltouren gebe, die nicht nur über Asphalt und/oder geschotterte Feld- und Forstwege führen.

Bei meinen ersten Fahrten mit der Ortlieb klapperte diese schon ein wenig (der Rastmechanismus ist eben auch nur aus Plastik), was mir im Verlauf von 10h schon ein wenig auf den Keks gehen würde und der Alibiklett für die Sattelstütze hält/klettet wahrscheinlich auch nicht ewig, dann hängt die nur an der Halterung. Wieviel die dann abkann, k.A. - muss ich erst testen.

Das Setup würde ich so auch für mehrere Tage nutzen, ebenso die jetzt mitgenommenen Klamotten - mehr brauche ich dann auch nicht.

@Aninaj Auf Deinen Fotos sind an Deinem Bike, denke ich, genau so viele Gepäcktaschen verstaut, wie an unseren, sehe da jetzt nicht so einen riesigen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Mai 2022)

Klingt tatsächlich nicht nach so viel, sieht aber irgendwie nach viel aus 🤷🏻‍♀️ Vielleicht ein optischer Effekt.



lucie schrieb:


> Bei meinen ersten Fahrten mit der Ortlieb klapperte diese schon ein wenig (der Rastmechanismus ist eben auch nur aus Plastik), was mir im Verlauf von 10h schon ein wenig auf den Keks gehen würde



Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Ortlieb. Geklappert hat es bisher nur, wenn der Inhalt nicht ordentlich verpackt war, fahre damit aber bisher auch hauptsächlich ruhigere Touren. Für mehr Gelände müsste ich es mal testen. 

Da ich tatsächlich kein weiteren Bikepacking Taschen habe (mein „Rolle“ am Lenker ist eigentlich eine Waschtasche 😁), und wir letztens mit Hängematte, ISO Matte und Schlafsack unterwegs waren (und ich nichts davon in klein und leicht besitze), hab ich mal den neuen Ortlieb Träger probiert: 





Das hat geklappert auf rumpeligem Untergrund! Vielleicht muss ich andere Einsätze für die Taschenhalterung probieren. Aber davon abgesehen fuhr es sich erstaunlich angenehm (pro Tasche waren es brutto etwa 2,5 kg).


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Klingt tatsächlich nicht nach so viel, sieht aber irgendwie nach viel aus 🤷🏻‍♀️ Vielleicht ein optischer Effekt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf unserer Tour jetzt gab es am Tag 1 einen relativ hohen Anteil an Singletrails und Wiesenwegen (man konnte kaum den Verlauf erkennen, weil total zugewachsen - war aber natürlich schön grün  ), da wären seitliche Packtaschen eher hinderlich bis kontraproduktiv gewesen, aber sonst wäre es eine Alternative gemäß back to the roots. An Mausel von Martina H. wäre das ganz leicht umzusetzen, Sausel ziert sich da ein wenig mit nicht vorhandenen Gepäckträgerösen (ließe sich durch eine Sattelklemme mit selbigen lösen) und komischen Ausfallenden, die es nur erschwert und mit viel Bastelei ermöglichen würden, die Streben des Gepäckträgers aufzunehmen. Eine Abstützung mit Schellen auf den Sitzstreben würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden wollen.

Wenn mehr Gepäck, dann kommt ohnehin der Franzose zum Einsatz, wäre auf dieser Tour auch nicht schlecht gewesen, aber bei dem angesagten Windverhältnissen (natürlich pfiff der uns mit fetten Geschwindigkeiten sehr oft von vorn entgegen) war es gut, sich ab und zu mal in den Unterlenker kuscheln und einfach durch die Windwand durchtauchen zu können.


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Und auf welchen Namen hört dieses treue Stück Technik?



Fängt mit "G" an und hört mit "Plus" auf. 


...Garmin Edge 1030 Plus...


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2022)

Ich habe gestern übrigens noch einmal ein Telefonat geführt - sehr interessant und gleichzeitig sehr verwirrend. Dazu später mehr...


----------



## Aninaj (29. Mai 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf unserer Tour jetzt gab es am Tag 1 einen relativ hohen Anteil an Singletrails und Wiesenwegen (man konnte kaum den Verlauf erkennen, weil total zugewachsen - war aber natürlich schön grün  ), da wären seitliche Packtaschen eher hinderlich bis kontraproduktiv gewesen, aber sonst wäre es eine Alternative gemäß back to the roots.



Für eure Tour wäre das nix gewesen. Für nen Orbit würde ich vermutlich auch immer so fixiert wie möglich das Gepäck anbringen. Aber wenn’s mal eher was ruhiges sein soll, mit etwas mehr Gepäck, wäre das eventuell eine Alternative (wenn man denn Taschen schon hat, was ja bei mir der Fall war), was dann eben aber auch mehr Klapperpotential hat. 

Ich hab nur weder nen ultraleichten Schlafsack noch ne kleine IsoMatte. Mit normalen Bikepackingtaschen würde ich da nicht weit kommen 🙈

Was für eine Ausrüstung nutzt ihr denn da aktuell?


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> hab ich mal den neuen Ortlieb Träger probiert:





Aninaj schrieb:


> Das hat geklappert auf rumpeligem Untergrund!


...der interessiert mich auch - würde mir allerdings was "basteln" um Packsäcke dran zu befestigen. An dem Roadlite war ein Gepäckträger an dem ich auch eine Tasche spazieren fuhr. Das Geklapper und Gerassel ging mir dermassen auf den Keks - nie wieder... Den Vorteil sehe ich in erster Linie mit der Ablage oben auf dem Träger. Für den Träger gibt es ja auch so Adapter um ihn an Bikes ohne Aufnahmen zu besfestigen, aber bisher konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen - we will see...

Um Deine grosse Rahmentasche beneide ich Dich fast ein bisschen, meine ist XS (mehr geht bei dem Rahmen nicht), da bekomm ich dann schon nur noch eine kleine Trinkflasche hin. In der Tasche ist dann eine Faltflasche mit Wasser, mein Werkzeug, ein bisschen Kleinzeug und dann ist die auch schon voll.

Das was ich in der Arschrakete hatte, hätte ich auch in die Ortlieb packen können.  Die wär dann aber rappelvoll gewesen. Da ich unterwegs auch gern mal die Klamotten wechsele (kalt/warm, trocken/nass) habe ich mir den zusätzlichen Stauraum gegönnt


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Was für eine Ausrüstung nutzt ihr denn da aktuell?


Schlafsack ist ein Sea to Summit Traveller (ist aber auch sehr dünn, also nur Sommer) Matte ist Thermarest prolite apex. Die ist nicht unbedingt lightweight und dünn, ich kann aber super drauf liegen und schlafen und das ist mir wichtiger als ein paar Gramm weniger.

(Beim Googeln habe ich die Preise für den Schlafsck gesehen, hui, den haben wir mal für 100€ geschossen)

Und wenn wir Beides mithaben sind wir mit den Franzosen unterwegs, da ist das Schlafzimmer (bei mir) dann vorn in den Gabeltaschen (guckst Du Bild oben, die blauen Dinger  )


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... egal, Thema durch - ist ja gutgegangen
> 
> @lucie : war da nicht noch was mit dem Navi?



Dannn mal kurz zu meinem Navigationsunvermögen. 

Ich hatte den GPS-Track vom Tablet auf das Garmin geschoben - soweit alles gut. Dachte ich...

Schon einige Kilometer nach dem Start ging es über kleinere sich ständig verzweigende, schmale Wege und ich kam mit der Orientierung nicht mehr hinterher, noch dazu kam, dass ich mit meiner Sportbrille mit Korrekturgläsern um die -4 Dioptrien das Navi nicht mehr gut ablesen kann, schon gar nicht, wenn es im Wald so schummerig wird.

Also erst einmal auf die Gleitsicht gewechselt (die blieb dann bis zum Schluss der Tour auf der Nase, war aber bei dem Wind nicht unbedingt zuträglich - Dreck, Insekten und das Austrocknen der Augen, war alles irgendwie doof und das riesige Etui der Sportbrille hätte samt selbiger dann auch zu Hause bleiben können und hätte dann eben auch keinen Platz beansprucht - ein BackUp brauche ich aber, wenn die einzige, die ich dann auf der Nase mitgenommen hätte, kaputt gehen würde, wäre ich ziemlich blind und Kontaktlinsen vertrage ich nicht ).

Egal, mit mehr Durchblick in Richtung Gelben Flecks, stand einer reibungslosen Navigation nun nichts mehr im Weg. Wenn da nicht...

...ja, wenn da nicht noch diese eigenartigen Anzeigen des Navis gewesen wären. Weiße, fette Pfeile, die einfach mitten vom Weg direkt auf den nächsten zu fahrenden Weg zeigten und dabei einfach die Kreuzung der Wege komplett wegschnitt.
Hat ein wenig gedauert, dann hatte ich mich in eine andere Zoomstufe gewerkelt und mich dran gewöhnt.
War nicht prickelnd aber irgendwie machbar. Über das "Warum" habe ich erst mal nicht weiter nachgedacht.

Erst abends im Biergarten ging mir nach einem Bier, welches vorzugsweise keinen Alkohol enthielt, ein Licht auf.

"Na klar, Du hast den Track via Gimporter rübergeschoben (funktioniert unterwegs hervorragend ohne PC, einfach direkt vom handy auf das Garmin)." Kopfklatsch!!!
Da lassen sich die Trackpunkte einstellen und ich hatte es verpeilt, die Anzahl der zu übertragenden Punkte hochzusetzen. Klar, dann wird natürlich der Track eingekürzt und es werden nur die vorhandenen Punkte miteinander verbunden. Die liegen dann zwar alle hübsch auf der Trackanzeige, aber wir hätten neue Wege und Straßen anlegen müssen, damit wir auch auf dem Track bleiben. 

Track erneut importiert und siehe da: am 2. Tag lief alles wie gewohnt und wie am Schnürchen.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

...da lobe ich mir mein Handy mit Orux  (ok, hat andere Nachteile)



lucie schrieb:


> und wie am Schnürchen.



ja, nee, iss klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Um Deine grosse Rahmentasche beneide ich Dich fast ein bisschen, meine ist XS (mehr geht bei dem Rahmen nicht)



Mit der Acepac bekomme ich aber auch nur noch ne MiniFlasche in den Rahmen. Daher fahre ich aktuell auch nur mit einer kleineren, dann bekomme ich noch eine große Flasche unter.

An den kleinen Rahmen ist das echt immer nervig. Daher wollte ich auch keinen MTB Rahmen für mein etwas mehr Zehenfreiheit-Gravel. Der neue Rahmen ist tatsächlich nen ticken kleiner, das OR setzt tiefer am Sitzrohr an 🙄



Martina H. schrieb:


> Das Geklapper und Gerassel ging mir dermassen auf den Keks - nie wieder...



Das geht eigentlich. Man braucht die richtigen Einsetzer für die Halterung und dann etwas Tape auf den Träger und es wird viel ruhiger. Ein bisschen rappelt es natürlich weiterhin - verglichen mit den Bikepackinglösungen. Dafür kommt man leichter an sein Zeug. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile 🤗


----------



## Mausoline (29. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...wie schon geschrieben: Regenklamotten, 1 x Wechselgarnitur, Waschzeug, Reserve wegen Kaltwetter, Werkzeug, Wasser, Notfallverpflegung, Kamera, Navi/Handy - hmmh, wüsste nicht, was ich hätte grossartig weglassen können. Das Ding ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich bei einer längeren Tour nicht unbedingt mehr dabei gehabt hätte - es sei denn, es wäre mit Zeltübernachtung gewesen. Dann kommt natürlich noch deutlich mehr dazu. Uuuuund - wir hatten keinen Rucksack auf. Alles Gepäck am Rad, dass sieht dann schon viel aus.



Ist schon klar   war Späßle. Ob du 1 oder mehrere Tage fährst, die Grundausstattung bleibt gleich und ich darf nicht mosern 😅 ich mach keine Bikeausfahrten mit Zelt ich les nur gern drüber 😁


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist schon klar  war Späßle.


Späßle find ich gut - immer her damit 

So, weiter im Text:

Morgens aufstehen, nach den Rädern sehen (waren noch an Ort und Stelle), dann erstmal frühstücken und die Wetterapp an. Ok, soll ab Mittag regnen, windig wirds, was solls. Denkste, fertig mit Frühstück, fängt es prompt an zu dröppeln. Auch egal, wenn es früher anfängt ist es auch früher zu Ende 

Also Sachen packen, Regenklamotten gleich angezogen und los.






Wir waren kaum aus dem Ort fängt es an zu gatschen und zwar richtig. Deshalb gibt es auch keine Bilder, ich musste die Elektronik ja wasserdicht verpacken und Bock auf anhalten hatte ich auch nicht. Navi lief ja jetzt ganz ordentlich, also kurbeln, kurbeln, kurbeln. Eigentlich ganz einfach. Dann eine ewig lange Trasse, eigentlich ganz schön mit Bäumen rechts und links, immer unterbrochen von Tiergattern. Tja, was soll ich sagen: plötzlich ging es nicht weiter.

So mussten wir unter Einsatz unseres Lebens, bei gefühlt 2 stelligen Minusgraden, Orkanböen, klatschnass, halb erfroren, dehydriert und fast am verhungern erstmal dieses Hinderniss überwinden.









OK, ganz so schlimm war es doch nicht   - aber unser kleines Abenteuer hatten wir schon 

Was war passiert? Ganz einfach: bei dem Mistwetter - und es ging ja so schön geradeaus - das Abbiegen übersehen  

Nach ca. 2 Stunden liess der Regen dann nach, dafür frischte der Wind auf 🥴

An der Burg Gnandstein konnten wir dann wenigstens erstmal aus den Regenjacken raus


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte mir gestern Abend den Spaß gemacht, noch einmal in der Pension anzurufen.
Meine Frage: 

"Ich möchte in den nächsten Wochen ein Zimmer bei Ihnen buchen. Gibt es bei Ihnen eine Möglichkeit, ein Fahrrad unterzubringen?"

"Ja, Sie können es unterstellen und abschließen."​​Ähm, ich meine, gibt es einen Raum, in dem das Rad abgestellt und der Raum abgeschlossen werden kann?"

"Es gibt beides."​​Gut, dann passt das, dann werde ich mal buchen. Vielen Dank." NEIN, NATÜRLICH NICHT!!! Dann lieber ⛺

Ganz knusper sind die dort irgendwie nicht, aber geschenkt und abgehakt - wir hatten noch einmal Glück.
Es wird uns eine Lehre sein. 

Zur Ehrenrettung muss ich aber noch anfügen, dass das Zimmer wiklich tiptop war und das Frühstück ebenso.

​​


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

Die Tour führte uns dann wieder über Felder, Wiesen (endlich kann ich durch hohes Gras fahren  ) und durch Ortschaften. In einer haben wir angehalten





...hmmh, eine Möglichkeit uns zu trocknen? 

Nee, lieber nicht  - erstmal was essen und trinken und weiter gehts





Immer weiter durch schöne Wälder auf Waldautobahnen - das war gestern deutlich trailiger. Da war heute eher KM fressen angesagt - war aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

...irgendwann dann Mittagspause irgendwo im nirgendwo







Es wurde tatsächlich ein bisschen wärmer und so konnten wir uns ein wenig trockenlegen









und dann kam sogar endlich die Sonne raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

Tiere gab es unterwegs auch














Kooornbluuuuuuumenblauuuuuu





ach nee, war schon 

*Hatte ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass es windig war?*


Boah, angesagt waren 15m/s, ich weiss nicht, ob das wirklich so viel war, aber hui, war schon ordentlich und natürlich von vorn. Manchmal auch seitlich, mit ein bisschen Glück konnte man sich dann hinter ein paar Büschen ducken, aber dann, um die Kurve und bämmm... naja, da muss man dann eben durch. Mit Dropbar kann kann sich wenigstens ein bisschen wegducken.

Vorbei an der Tagebaulandschaft südlich von Leipzig





Immer weiter in Richtung Leipzig





Auch ganz schön da, dann aber auch irgendwie öde, weil irgendwie immer gleich. Birken und Sand - aber da hatten wir dann wenigstens Rückenwind und flogen förmlich dem Ende der Tour entgegen.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2022)

...und kurz vor Schluss konnten wir noch einkehren und Kalorien auffüllen





nochmal rauf aufs Rad und die letzten 7 km zum Bahnhof





Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht





Karten kaufen, im Wirrwar den richtigen Bahnsteig suchen, einen Zug auslassen wegen: einfach zu voll, rein in den Nächsten, 





und ab nach Hause - Geschafft


----------



## Aninaj (29. Mai 2022)

Sehr cool. Schade, dass ihr mit dem Wetter etwas Pech hattet. Und die Trulla in der Unterkunft hat ja auch nimmer alle Tassen im Schrank 🙁 

Aber ihr habt das Beste draus gemacht und am Ende schaut man ja doch immer mit Stolz auf solche Touren zurück. Und stellt fest, dass Wind und Regen zwar ätzend sind, es aber doch irgendwie weiter geht. 🤗


----------



## cjbffm (29. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...dass Wind und Regen zwar ätzend sind, ... aber doch irgendwie...


dazugehören. 
Ich bin ja nicht gerade der harte Hund, der bei strömendem Regen das Haus verläßt, aber wenn ich rausfahre und das Wetter erwischt mich, ist es mir meistens egal.

Ich bin in diesem Winter durchgehend gefahren, und einmal hat mich nach einem Viertel des Wegs der Regen erwischt. - Ich hab's einfach ignoriert und bin weitergefahren, meinem Ziel entgegen. Zurück war es dann nicht nur kalter Regen, sondern auch viel Wind, der mir das nasse Zeugs ins Gesicht gepustet hat, und das ganze garniert mit Graupeln. Ich mußt ganz schön schaffen, um wieder nach Hause zu kommen.

Aber mir war das egal, wirklich. Ich denke nicht mit Grauen an diese Tour zurück, im Gegenteil. Ich bin nur äußerlich naß geworden, habe keine Minute gefroren und was zählt ist der schöne Schloßpark, den ich besucht habe und die ersten Frühblüher, die dort zu sehen waren. - Also alles gut! 

Edit: Ganz vergessen - vielen Dank für's mitnehmen!


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2022)

Schöne Eindrücke und Geschichten Mal wieder. Danke für's teilen und Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen Tour 👍

Eine dumme Frage hab ich aber noch: was ist überhaupt ein "Orbit"? Also außerhalb der Astronomie...


----------



## Mausoline (30. Mai 2022)

Boah ihr habt euch mal wieder durch widriges Wetter gekämpft. Da hattet ihr euch eure Pension echt verdient   und das nächste Mal besser nachhaken in der Unterkunft nach der abschließbaren Abstellmöglichkeit  Die Dame war einfach bequem.

Danke fürs mit teilhaben an der Gegend um Leipzig, war auf jeden Fall ne abwechslungsreiche Runde


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Schade, dass ihr mit dem Wetter etwas Pech hattet. Und die Trulla in der Unterkunft hat ja auch nimmer alle Tassen im Schrank 🙁
> 
> Aber ihr habt das Beste draus gemacht und am Ende schaut man ja doch immer mit Stolz auf solche Touren zurück. Und stellt fest, dass Wind und Regen zwar ätzend sind, es aber doch irgendwie weiter geht. 🤗


Danke, tja, das Wetter muss man nehmen wie es ist - und die Trulla scheinbar auch. Und es ist ja, wie es ist. Am meisten kann man erzählen, wenn mal etwas nicht so ganz rund läuft 


cjbffm schrieb:


> dazugehören.
> Ich bin ja nicht gerade der harte Hund, der bei strömendem Regen das Haus verläßt, aber wenn ich rausfahre und das Wetter erwischt mich, ist es mir meistens egal.
> 
> Ich bin in diesem Winter durchgehend gefahren, und einmal hat mich nach einem Viertel des Wegs der Regen erwischt. - Ich hab's einfach ignoriert und bin weitergefahren, meinem Ziel entgegen. Zurück war es dann nicht nur kalter Regen, sondern auch viel Wind, der mir das nasse Zeugs ins Gesicht gepustet hat, und das ganze garniert mit Graupeln. Ich mußt ganz schön schaffen, um wieder nach Hause zu kommen.
> ...


Bitteschön und Du hast vollkommen Recht: Bei allem Schlechten muss man das Schöne auch sehen wollen 


scylla schrieb:


> Schöne Eindrücke und Geschichten Mal wieder. Danke für's teilen und Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen Tour 👍
> 
> Eine dumme Frage hab ich aber noch: was ist überhaupt ein "Orbit"? Also außerhalb der Astronomie...


Bitte und Danke

Orbit - wir sind ja letztes Jahr den Harzer gefahren und wir nehmen das als Tour/Ausflug, nicht als Rennen. An dieser Stelle Danke an die Scouts - wirklich tolle Runde 


Mausoline schrieb:


> Boah ihr habt euch mal wieder durch widriges Wetter gekämpft. Da hattet ihr euch eure Pension echt verdient   und das nächste Mal besser nachhaken in der Unterkunft nach der abschließbaren Abstellmöglichkeit  Die Dame war einfach bequem.
> 
> Danke fürs mit teilhaben an der Gegend um Leipzig, war auf jeden Fall ne abwechslungsreiche Runde


Jupp, wobei das schlechte Wetter ja erst nach der Pension war - da hatten wir sozusagen Kredit 

Besseres Abschliessen ist in Arbeit - so passiert uns das nicht mehr

Bitteschön - die Gegend (südlich Leipzig) ist echt schön, hätte ich so auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Mai 2022)

@scylla : der Link zum Orbit war falsch - ist korrigiert  -   sorry


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2022)

Danke für den Link, das ist mal wieder vollkommen an mir vorüber gegangen 🤪. Die Eleven Earth um HD würd ich vielleicht grad mal ausprobieren, fast so ähnlich geht eine meiner Lieblings-Rennradrunden, nur halt "nebendran" auf Asphalt. @Aninaj ... die wolltest du auch fahren, oder? Lust gemeinsam zu fahren?


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, das ist mal wieder vollkommen an mir vorüber gegangen 🤪. Die Eleven Earth um HD würd ich vielleicht grad mal ausprobieren, fast so ähnlich geht eine meiner Lieblings-Rennradrunden, nur halt "nebendran" auf Asphalt. @Aninaj ... die wolltest du auch fahren, oder? Lust gemeinsam zu fahren?



Die steht schon länger auf der „Liste“. Aber nicht weil ich keine Zeit habe, sondern weil ich sie mir nicht zutraue 🙈 

Ich kenne den Einstieg vom MTB und der ist schon heftig. Und dann geht’s grad so weiter. Kein Plan was man da für Beine braucht um das zu packen. Aber ich behalte das definitiv weiter im Auge. Wenn du einen Schlachtplan hast, lass es mich gerne wissen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2022)

Plan?   
Falls ich es alleine fahr würde ich mir halt einfach einen Tag mit gutem Wetter aussuchen (um kein Klamotten-Geraffel mitschleppen zu müssen), um 6 daheim losfahren, ca 1h/600 extra hm bis Neunkircher Höhe, da in die Runde einsteigen, wahrscheinlich auf den Abwärtsstücken 2-3x auf einen Singletrail nebenan verfahren _upsi_, zwischendurch gechilled Döner-Kuchen-Eiskaffee-Biergarten oder sowas halt (ebenfalls keine Böcke unnötig Futter mitzuschleppen), 20-21h wieder daheim, und hoffentlich einen netten Tag gehabt 🤷‍♀️
Falls du Böcke hast mitzukommen könnten wir ja einen Treffpunkt irgendwo bei einem Einstiegspunkt ausmachen, der für dich besser passt. 
So furchterregend schaut die Runde jetzt eigentlich nicht aus. Die Tage sind ja aktuell eh lang, da kann man sich ja sowieso chillen unterwegs ohne dass einem das Tageslicht ausginge. Ich glaub ich würd's eher mit dem Monster a.k.a. Waldendurennrad fahren, ist ja doch sehr viel Schotterpiste auch abwärts, sowas hasse ich mit dem Standard-Gravel mit seien dünnen Reifen. Mit den dünnen Gravelreifen vibriert einen das nur sinnlos durch, und die Mtb-Schläppchen am Monster rollen sowieso nicht schlechter.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> um 6 daheim losfahren, ca 1h/600 extra hm bis Neunkircher Höhe, da in die Runde einsteigen, wahrscheinlich auf den Abwärtsstücken 2-3x auf einen Singletrail nebenan verfahren _upsi_, zwischendurch gechilled Döner-Kuchen-Eiskaffee-Biergarten oder sowas halt (ebenfalls keine Böcke unnötig Futter mitzuschleppen), 20-21h wieder daheim,



Okay, da spielst du in einer anderen Liga. 

Ich plane Touren gerne in Komoot und wenn ich „gut in Form“ wähle, dann passt das meist für mich als Zeitangabe inkl. Pausen. „Sportlich“ passt ganz gut zur reinen Fahrzeit.

Für die Tour gibt Komoot für die beiden Modi 15h Fahrzeit und „inkl. Pausen“ 19h an. Von 6 bis 21 Uhr als Zeitfenster würde bedeuten, du müsstest ohne mich im Biergarten chillen 🙈

Also da muss ich entweder noch ordentlich trainieren, oder ich nehm Geraffel mit und mach ne 2 Tagestour draus.


----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Plan?
> Falls ich es alleine fahr würde ich mir halt einfach einen Tag mit gutem Wetter aussuchen (um kein Klamotten-Geraffel mitschleppen zu müssen), um 6 daheim losfahren, ca 1h/600 extra hm bis Neunkircher Höhe, da in die Runde einsteigen, wahrscheinlich auf den Abwärtsstücken 2-3x auf einen Singletrail nebenan verfahren _upsi_, zwischendurch gechilled Döner-Kuchen-Eiskaffee-Biergarten oder sowas halt (ebenfalls keine Böcke unnötig Futter mitzuschleppen), 20-21h wieder daheim, und hoffentlich einen netten Tag gehabt 🤷‍♀️
> Falls du Böcke hast mitzukommen könnten wir ja einen Treffpunkt irgendwo bei einem Einstiegspunkt ausmachen, der für dich besser passt.
> So furchterregend schaut die Runde jetzt eigentlich nicht aus. Die Tage sind ja aktuell eh lang, da kann man sich ja sowieso chillen unterwegs ohne dass einem das Tageslicht ausginge. Ich glaub ich würd's eher mit dem Monster a.k.a. Waldendurennrad fahren, ist ja doch sehr viel Schotterpiste auch abwärts, sowas hasse ich mit dem Standard-Gravel mit seien dünnen Reifen. Mit den dünnen Gravelreifen vibriert einen das nur sinnlos durch, und die Mtb-Schläppchen am Monster rollen sowieso nicht schlechter.



Das wären dann bei ca. 14h reiner Fahrzeit 320Hm/h. Ächz...

Nööööö, so etwas ginge bei mir nur, wenn der Wettergott es wirklich gut meint oder wenn man das Wetter direkt in einer App auf "schön" stellen kann, also kein Regen, nur ein minimales Lüftchen und max. 20°C.

Ich hatte auf dem Leipziger Orbit am Ende schon Schmerzen in den Handgelenken, weil ja starr und trotz der 2.1er Reifen am Koga. Das Sitzen war am Ende halbwegs ok, da man auf den trailigen Abschnitten ohnehin steht und auf den Löcherwegen auch oft genug aus dem Sattel gehen musste.

4500Hm in einem Rutsch - äh ja, kann könnte man mal machen... 🤔

Naja, man wird ja nicht jünger, viel fahren konnten wir in diesem Jahr auch noch nicht. Die Infekthexe hat gleich zweimal zugeschlagen, der eine erwischte mich im März, der zweite mit "C" hat Ostern ein fettes Ei ins Nest gelegt und die Impfung (Numero 3) hat mich Ende Februar mit 2 Tagen Fieber und starken Gelenkschmerzen 3 Tage ausgeknockt.

Da bin ich heil froh, dass das alles aktuell so funktioniert - also lieber alles etwas langsamer angehen lassen, auch wenn mich so etwas auch mal reizen würde...

...natürlich auch nur ohne Gepäckgeraffel aber mit Plan B, C, D... 



Spoiler: Planänderung




Plan B - mich pflückt jemand von der Piste und bringt mich an einen Ort mit gesicherter, leckerer Verpflegung
Plan C - ich suche mir eine Bleibe (Pension o.ä.)
Plan D - ich fahre gar nicht erst los, vor allem nicht, wenn das Wetter dann doch nicht in der App angepasst werden kann


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2022)

...und der Heidelberger soll schon ordentlich trailig sein... gut, dass ich schon so alt bin, da muss ich keine Ausrede suchen


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2022)

Bei uns hat's gefühlt vor zwei Monaten das letzte Mal geregnet und Wind ist hier auch nicht so das Thema wie bei euch. Sind schon ganz andere Voraussetzungen, wenn man bessere Bedingungen hat geht auch das Radeln flüssiger von der Hand. Wenn man dann das Gepäck weglässt und sich mit einer Wasserflasche und der Hipbag begnügt, geht es nochmal deutlich leichter. Bei euren Gegenwind-Orgien käm ich auch nicht auf so eine Idee, sobald das Regenzeug am Körper ist geht mir sowohl Motivation als auch Leistung flöten.
Vor in paar Tagen die Feierabendrunde mit dem Wandendurennrad war so, inclusive bergab ausschließlich  (teils ernstgemeinte) Endurotrails.



Spoiler









Von daher, die Höhenmeter auf der Heidelberger Runde sind ja auch nur etwas mehr als das doppelte, und wenn man nicht Spätnachmittags sondern Frühmorgens startet geht sich das mit vielen Kuchenpausen auch noch aus. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach nur naiv, aber irgendwie hat das super planlose Konzept "ich fahr halt mal los und schau wohin es geht" bisher noch immer geklappt. Was soll auch schon passieren, im Zweifelsfall sind wir hier im überbesiedelten Deutschland und alle Nase lang ein Ort, eine Straße oder sonstige Möglichkeiten sich "retten" zu lassen falls tatsächlich nichts mehr gehen sollte...
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einem Nachts am schlecht gesicherten Pensions-Parkplatz das Rad geklaut wird, ist vermutlich höher als in der Pampa zu verhungern  🤪



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und der Heidelberger soll schon ordentlich trailig sein... gut, dass ich schon so alt bin, da muss ich keine Ausrede suchen



Ne kaum irgendwas drin, aber manchmal führt die Route knapp am Trail vorbei. Im Nachfahren von anderer Leute GPS Pfeilen bin ich eh eine Niete, werd schon ein paar Mal falsch abbiegen  🤣

Ach ich mach's halt demnächst einfach mal, werde berichten. Vielleicht kommt mir ja auf dem Rad auch sowas wie ein "Plan" oder zumindest präsentable Erkenntnisse über B/C/D Pläne. Und wahrscheinlich ist es eh nett. Wenn sich dann mit mehr Erkenntnissen doch noch Begleitung findet, mach ich's gern auch grad nochmal


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2022)

Du bist einfach fit 
Bin gespannt, wo du überall landest


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2022)

Die Zeiten mit Mausel und Sausel sind leider vorbei.  

Mausel ist am Boden zerstört und wirkt schon auf Grund ihres Aussehens leicht depressiv...


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2022)

Sausel schaut betrippst auf das, was sie nicht mehr durch die Gegend tragen kann. Gesund sieht das wohl eher nicht aus :


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2022)

Sausel in the dark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2022)

Habt ihr Sonder dazu gebracht zwei Framekits nach Deutschland zu verkaufen?


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Habt ihr Sonder dazu gebracht zwei Framekits nach Deutschland zu verkaufen?



Eins muss reichen.

Sie taten es aber ganz ohne Zwang. 





Darf ich vorstellen: Camilla


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2022)

Oh, also auch die Titan-Variante. Sehr edel! 🤩
Ich muss zugeben, meine Zuckungen werden auch immer größer. Aber nein, das ist mir aktuell zu teuer.
Camilla und du werdet sicher viel Spaß zusammen haben!

Nur, warum ist Mausel jetzt auch depressiv? 🤔


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Nur, warum ist Mausel jetzt auch depressiv? 🤔



Na, weil Sausel so amputiert aussieht und sie sich an Camilla noch nicht so richtig gewöhnen kann.

Spaß beiseite. Der Rahmen fährt sich nach diversen, kleineren Einstellorgien super. An der Front etwas träger als das Koga, ist dem etwas flacheren LW geschuldet, aber sonst passt die Geo sehr gut und ist dem Koga in einigen Punkten überlegen:

Hat zig Möglichkeiten Flaschen oder Gepäckträger an Ösen zu montieren - perfekt für's Bikepacking
31,6er Durchmesser Sitzrohr, da passt meine KS Supernatural mit 150mm Verstellbereich (muss sie aber ca. 1cm absenken, sonst passt die Sitzhöhe nicht so wirklich, ist aber Wurscht, Hauptsache, es funktioniert )
Oberrohr ist tiefer, besserer Überstand
Ansonsten war ich erst einmal froh, das auch die 2.1er Schlappen an Rahmen und Gabel durchpassen.
Aktuell habe ich die GRX400 Bremssättel mit metallischen Belägen dran, die Bremsleistung des vorderen reißt mich jetzt im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes nicht so vom Hocker. Ursachensuche läuft...

Den Koga-Rahmen werde ich dieses Mal wirklich erst einmal einmotten und nicht gleich wieder verscherbeln. So ein Fehler rächt sich manchmal bitterlich.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2022)

Warum Mausel so depressiv ist?

Na hör mal, so viele schöne Touren mit Ihrer Kumpeline gefahren und plötzlich? Einfach so - wech. Und das nur weil Pocken an der Gabel sind  - da soll man nicht traurig sein?

Und nu scharwenzelt da so'n völlig unfahrbarer Eisdielentrecker vor ihr rum und gibt mit seiner versenkbaren Sattelstütze an ...

Jetzt weiss sie gar nicht, was auf sie zukommt: Gepäck an Gabel kann sie nicht schleppen und in Gelände,  wo man eine versenkbare Stütze braucht, will ihre Fahrerin nicht mit ihr hin - sie ist schon ganz schön verzweifelt...


----------



## cjbffm (28. Juni 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Und das nur weil Pocken an der Gabel sind


❓❓❓ "Pocken" nennt man/frau gemeinhin doch die Gewindehülsen /-nieten /-ösen? Das wäre also doch nichts schlimmes? - Oder handelt es sich um eine Art Carbonkrebs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Juni 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich die GRX400 Bremssättel mit metallischen Belägen dran, die Bremsleistung des vorderen reißt mich jetzt im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes nicht so vom Hocker. Ursachensuche läuft..



Also an den Sätteln liegt es schon mal nicht, aber das weißt du ja bereits. Probier doch mal organische Beläge 😇


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> ❓❓❓ "Pocken" nennt man/frau gemeinhin doch die Gewindehülsen /-nieten /-ösen? Das wäre also doch nichts schlimmes? - Oder handelt es sich um eine Art Carbonkrebs?


Richtig, die Aufnahmen für Cages... Mausel ist ja eh schon eingeschränkt was bspw. Rahmentasche oder Flaschenhalter angeht (MTB Rahmen halt). Ich such ja schon länger nach einer entsprechenden Gabel - habe jetzt endlich die Perfekte gefunden...ist mir allerdings momentan (noch) zu teuer...

Nö, schlimm ist's nicht - muss Camilla eben mehr schleppen


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also an den Sätteln liegt es schon mal nicht, aber das weißt du ja bereits. Probier doch mal organische Beläge 😇



Die Sättel hatte ich gebraucht gekauft - mit organischen Beläge, die sind noch dürftiger.
Werde jetzt erst mal damit fahren, ggf. stellt sich die Bremsleistung ja doch noch ein. 

Welche Beläge genau fährst Du?


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Hat zig Möglichkeiten Flaschen oder Gepäckträger an Ösen zu montieren - perfekt für's Bikepacking



Aber nicht dass die beiden Franzosen jetzt auch noch traurig werden müssen?



lucie schrieb:


> Ansonsten war ich erst einmal froh, das auch die 2.1er Schlappen an Rahmen und Gabel durchpassen.



Wieviel Platz ist denn da noch, kannst du mal messen bitte?



lucie schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich die GRX400 Bremssättel mit metallischen Belägen dran, die Bremsleistung des vorderen reißt mich jetzt im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes nicht so vom Hocker. Ursachensuche läuft...



Hmm, komisch. Eigentlich waren bisher die metallischen Beläge bei Shimano immer die "besseren". Kreischt es oder macht sonst komische Geräusche? Dann leg mal ein StückZeitungspapier zwischen Kolben und Beläge um zu prüfen ob alles dicht ist. Ich hab im Haushalt leider schon so viele Shimano Sättel den Kolbendichtungs-Tod sterben sehen, dass das immer das erste ist, was mir in den Sinn kommt wenn eine Shimano nicht richtig bremst.



lucie schrieb:


> Den Koga-Rahmen werde ich dieses Mal wirklich erst einmal einmotten und nicht gleich wieder verscherbeln. So ein Fehler rächt sich manchmal bitterlich.



besser ist das 🤪

Die Steifigkeit passt hoffentlich beim Sonder? _duckundweg_



Martina H. schrieb:


> in Gelände,  wo man eine versenkbare Stütze braucht



Es gibt kein Gelände wo man keine bräuchte . Selbst mein Rennrad hat mittlerweile eine, sogar eine längere als das Gravel. Und das wird sicher eigentlich meistens nur auf Asphalt bewegt.


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber nicht dass die beiden Franzosen jetzt auch noch traurig werden müssen?



Keine Sorge, die bleiben für die Bikepackingtouren mit Zelt und allem Gedöns rund um Isomatte, Schlafsack & Co. 



scylla schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz ist denn da noch, kannst du mal messen bitte?



Messung und Fotos folgen morgen...



scylla schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. Eigentlich waren bisher die metallischen Beläge bei Shimano immer die "besseren". Kreischt es oder macht sonst komische Geräusche? Dann leg mal ein StückZeitungspapier zwischen Kolben und Beläge um zu prüfen ob alles dicht ist. Ich hab im Haushalt leider schon so viele Shimano Sättel den Kolbendichtungs-Tod sterben sehen, dass das immer das erste ist, was mir in den Sinn kommt wenn eine Shimano nicht richtig bremst.



Bei Sausel hatte ich ja die 8000er PM Sättel mit den GRX-Griffen verheiratet und mit metallischen Belägen genutzt - die Bremsleistung war völlig ok. Geräusche machen die auch nicht, bin momentan noch ahnungslos.



scylla schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit passt hoffentlich beim Sonder? _duckundweg_



Konnte bisher nix Negatives feststellen, tut was es soll, auch im Wiegetritt.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Juni 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Welche Beläge genau fährst Du?



Aktuell sind Elvedes Beläge verbaut. War nix anderes verfügbar, aber kann was die Performance angeht nicht meckern. Einzig bissle laut werden sie manchmal.


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2022)

Hölle, ich schmeiss alles hin und kauf mir 'nen Rollstuhl...


----------



## Aninaj (8. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hölle, ich schmeiss alles hin und kauf mir 'nen Rollstuhl...



Mit oder ohne Motor 😁


----------



## scylla (8. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hölle



ist dir hier oben nicht schon heiß genug? 🥵


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Motor 😁


...nur noch mit...


scylla schrieb:


> ist dir hier oben nicht schon heiß genug? 🥵


...an sich schon, aber im Himmel ist mir zu langweilig...




Bericht folgt, bin noch mit Wunden lecken beschäftigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hölle, ich schmeiss alles hin und kauf mir 'nen Rollstuhl...



Ich verstehe Dich nicht, das war doch nur die Erwärmung. Jetzt das Ganze noch an einem Tag und dann bekommst Du Deinen Rollstuhl.


----------



## Aninaj (9. August 2022)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wo ihr da unterwegs wart… 🤗


----------



## scylla (9. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Dich nicht, das war doch nur die Erwärmung.



Diese Klima-Erwärmung kann einen aber ganz schön fertigmachen, das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## lucie (9. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wo ihr da unterwegs wart… 🤗



Völlig unspektakulär über "Felder, Wiesen und Auen" des Thüringer Waldes...



scylla schrieb:


> Diese Klima-Erwärmung kann einen aber ganz schön fertigmachen, das kann ich bestätigen!



...bei ü 30°C an beiden Tagen, ohne großartige Getränkeversorgung, weil einfach nix da oder auf hatte, bzw. weil am ersten Tag 'ne lahme Bedienung bei Kilometer 70 uns die Hölle vor Augen geführt hat.

Gestern bei Kilometer 70 das komplette Gegenteil. Der Wirt hat uns das Leben gerettet, hat uns den Anstieg hochkriechen sehen und uns mit einem kühlen Glas Wasser empfangen.


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2022)

😱 Boah was habt ihr vor, in Baiersbronn die großen Runden drehn oder 
Ihr macht mir Angst 😵‍💫


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Verwechsel nicht MTB mit Graveln


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

So, ein bisschen die Zeit nutzen.

Wie @lucie schon schrieb: Thüringen - und da gibt es nicht nur Felder, Wiesen und Auen, NEIN, da gibt es Hügel mit Anstiegen (und was für welche, puh). OK, aber der Reihe nach...

Der Thüringer Orbit Lunar Loops 2022 sollte bezwungen werden. Natürlich *nicht* an einem Tag, wie gewohnt, als 2 Tagesausflug mit Übernachtung. Lucie suchte also flugs irgendwo mittendrin eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, so dass wir an Tag 1 die eine Runde und an Tag 2 die Andere fahren konnten.

Angekommen erstmal eine kleine zu Fuss Erkundung am Ort 















...schön da 

So entspannt sollte es natürlich nicht bleiben


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

... leider müsste ich den Threadtitel ändern - Sausel ist ja "kastriert" und von Camilla (formerly known as Sausel2) abgelöst worden. Mach ich aber nicht, Titel bleibt, in memoriam sozusagen 

Früh am nächsten Morgen ging es also los (ok, nicht ganz so früh wie geplant, mussten erst noch ein Ründchen mit Stellplatznachbarn quatschen 





Quasi die Jungfernfahrt für Camilla...


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

... boah, war ganz schön frisch, da musste ich doch Tatsache noch das Windjäckchen überwerfen.

Um zum eigentlichen Track zu kommen mussten wir erstmal ein Stückchen an der Saale entlang, genau richtig zum einrollern und wunderschön (blöderweise kein Bild gemacht). Auf dem Track ging es natürlich gleich erstmal bergauf, schön durch Wald.

Um Beistand haben wir natürlich auch gebeten - hat geholfen 





So unterstützt rollerten wir also immer weiter durch schöne Landschaften, niedliche Dörfer,






hatten Zeit für ein Schwätzchen






und immer wieder Wald





und auch Trails





...ein Stückchen weiter ging es dann gleich erstmal ordentlich auf einem Trail bergab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

...irgendwann - nach etlichem bergauf und bergab: Zeit ein paar Klamotten auszuziehen, war es inzwischen doch recht warm geworden.

Aber ausruhen? Keine Spur - weg war sie schon wieder





Kleine Pause mit Alternativsportart






Und wenn man mal aus dem Wald kam: Landschaft





Weiterkurbeln, bergauf, bei Affenhitze


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Eigentlich wollten wir am Hohenwartestausee Pause machen, haben uns aber (als auf irgendeinem Hügel) eine Gaststätte auftauchte, anders entschieden: lass uns doch hier Pause machen





An sich eine gute Idee, leider schien das Personal ein wenig überfordert .

Nachdem mein bestellter Eierkuchen aus war, ich mich für Pflaumenstreusel entschieden hatte, hat sich die Dame wohl nicht getraut zu sagen, dass das mit dem Kuchen wohl auch nicht passt. Nach knapp 40 min. warten (auf ein Stück Kuchen!) kam das dann wohl aus der Mikrowelle: stellenweise warm, stellenweise noch gefroren - naja, egal, man kann nicht alles haben. Immerhin hat sie uns noch mal Kaffee nachgeschenkt . Im nachhinein trotzdem ok, am Stausee war es rappelvoll, kein Platz zu kriegen


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Meeiiiiiiiinnnnn Schazzzzz





Obst am Wegrand muss natürlich mitgenommen und verzehrt werden









Und da ist sie: die Leuchtenburg, die wir heute im Prinzip weiträumig umkreist haben





Kurz danach rollten wir auf dem Zeltplatz ein, kaputt aber glücklich. 





Ende Tag 1 - wobei...bitteres Ende:

Der einzige Imbiss am Ort war heillos überfordert, also nix mit schnell noch 'ne Pizza oder Nudeln, zum Kochen war ich zu kaputt, also nur marginales Abendbrot, 





duschen, ab ins Bett - gute Nacht


----------



## Aninaj (11. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurz danach rollten wir auf dem Zeltplatz ein, kaputt aber glücklich.


Euer Gepäck schaut gar nicht nach Zeltplatz aus. Wie habt ihr das denn hinbekommen?

Edit: Ah, da stand das Auto? Zumindest schaut der Track nach einem Rundkurs aus?


----------



## lucie (11. August 2022)

Quasi 2 Rundkurse





Auf Zelt hatten wir keine Böcke und eine passende, bezahlbare Unterkunft auf etwa der Hälfte der Strecke war kurzfristig nicht zu finden. Dann eben das rollende Hotel einfach in die Mitte des Orbits stellen.


----------



## lucie (11. August 2022)

...Nachteil: Platz lag ganz idyllisch an der Saale, im Tal...

...durch das sich natürlich auch eine Bundesstraße und eine Zugstrecke romantisch mäandrisch hindurchschlängelten. 

Nach der ersten Tour einfach nur noch in die Koje und schlafen - Fehlanzeige.

Einschlafen war dann nur wie folgt möglich: 1. Zug, 2. Zug, 3. Zug, 4 Zuzz...

Rattatadongrattatadong, ah ein Güterzug und jetzt das Ganze von vorn: 1. Zug, 2. Zug...Zzz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. August 2022)

Cleveres Konzept mit dem Auto in der Mitte 

Nur scheinbar garkein cleverer Zeltplatz, schade. Da muss der zweite Tag ja ziemlich hart gewesen sein, wenn der Schlaf in der Nacht so dürftig ist...


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Hallo? Nicht geschlafen, nüschts jejessen - isch kann Dir sajen


----------



## lucie (12. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Cleveres Konzept mit dem Auto in der Mitte



Wird leider nicht bei jedem Orbit so gut funktionieren.

Der Thüringer Radelkreis wird vom Saaleradwanderweg quasi halbiert. Der diente dann zum entspannten Transfer vom zugigen Schlafplatz zum/vom nördlichen bzw. zum/vom südlichen Schnittpunkt.







Wir haben uns Erfurt nicht angetan, wären dort wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem netten Café hängengeblieben und die Moral bezüglich des Durchhaltens hätte an der Null gekratzt.
So war "Augen zu und durch" die einzig mögliche Devise.


----------



## scylla (12. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Wir haben uns Erfurt nicht angetan, wären dort wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem netten Café hängengeblieben und die Moral bezüglich des Durchhaltens hätte an der Null gekratzt.
> 
> So war "Augen zu und durch" die einzig mögliche Devise.



Jaja, immer diese Probleme mit den fremden GPS Pfeilen 

Das Konzept kenne ich aber irgendwoher. Früher hatte ich eine lange Rennradrunde, bei der ich am Rückweg meistens einen Umweg machen "musste" um ja nicht entlang der Bahnstrecke zu fahren, wo man ja eigentlich auch in den Zug steigen könnte 🤔


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2022)

Lucie hatte es ja schon geschrieben - viel Schlaf war nicht, Essen auch eher suboptimal (also für mich, Lucie ist entspannter was das angeht ). Die Überlegung war evtl. die 2. Runde einen Tag zu verschieben.

"Was meinst Du - lieber einen Tag ausruhen?"

"Nee, ausruhen ist hier nicht, dann habe ich noch eine Nacht ohne Schlaf (sind ja schon 2) hinter mir, da wird's nicht besser."

Also gut, dann mal los...





Ach so, eins noch zur Planung: die östliche Runde war die mit den (vermutlich) meisten Höhen- und weniger Kilometern, meist im Wald, die westlich hatte dagegen mehr Kilo- und weniger Höhenmeter - meist über Felder. Wir hatten uns entschieden die östliche zuerst zu fahren - die (vermutlich) Anstrengendere zuerst. Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer  

Und aus den Erfahrungen der ersten Runde und deren Abfahrten hatte ich mich noch entschlossen meine Bremsbeläge zu tauschen. Was zur Folge hatte, dass ich fast keinen Leerweg hatte und.....erst war ja Ruhe, aber im Laufe des ersten Einrollens: quietsch, quietsch, quietsch, quietsch, quietsch, quietsch - rah, dat nervt...

Und schwupps, da ist sie wieder im Obstbaum verschwunden





die hingen aber auch voll





Kaum hatten wir Rudolstadt 





erreicht, meinte die beste aller Lebensgefährt*innen (ja, auch ich kann gendern  ): ich hab Hunger (wow, wie das, dass ich diese Worte aus diesem Mund mal hören darf  ) .

Also, den erstbesten Bäcker angefahren





Mampf


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2022)

dumdidummdi...Rudolstadt ist ein nettes Städtchen...dummdumm
dumm...und ich hab ein nettes Mädchen...didum

Die hat mich nämlich endlich von meiner quietschenden Bremse befreit (doof, wenn man auf Grund der alten Augen den Spalt einfach nicht mehr sieht  ), und das war auch gut so! Denn...es ging bergauf - und wie, puh... (quietschende Bremsen an sich sind ja schon nervig, aber wenn man dann noch ächzend, langsam bergauf fährt  )

Ab jetzt wurde es einfach nur anstregend, zwar sehr schöne Landschaft, aber brütende Hitze, endlose Feldwege, mehr oder weniger schottrig, ächz, schnauf, schwitz





Pause unterwegs






und wieder: Obst gesammelt





... von irgendwo da unten, ganz weit hinten kommen wir






Könnt ihr sehen, wie heiss das ist????


----------



## lucie (12. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Wir haben uns Erfurt nicht angetan, wären dort wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem netten Café hängengeblieben und die Moral bezüglich des Durchhaltens hätte an der Null gekratzt.
> So war "Augen zu und durch" die einzig mögliche Devise.



Erfurt ist einfach zu schön, um da auf einem Orbit durchzuprügeln.

Da dieser Orbit aber eigentlich in Erfurt wegen der guten Zuganbindung startet und endet, war es für uns nicht relevant, da unser Start- und Zielort ganz woanders lag.

Wir hätten den Orbit auch mit dem Zug anfahren und auf der Hälfte der Strecke eine Unterkunft suchen können, das rollende Hotel war uns dann aber doch sicherer, da wegen Ferien- und Urlaubszeit kaum verfügbare Unterkünfte zu finden gewesen wären.
Nach so einer Tour hätte ich einfach auch keine Lust, noch stundenlang nach einer Bleibe zu suchen, die im besten Fall auch noch ein Frühstück anbietet. Die Versorgungssituation in den Kleckernestern ist ja leider eher so, dass es nicht mal mehr einen Bäcker gibt. Wasser hätten wir sicher auch bei privaten Anwohnern schnorren können, denn Friedhöfe oder richtige Trinkwasserquellen, in welcher Form auch immer, gab es entlang der Strecke nur in den großen Orten oder an den Stauseen.

Bei diesen Temperaturen geht ohne Wasser dann irgendwann gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2022)

... ab hier gibt es eigentlich kaum noch Fotos (warum wohl  ), ich lass Euch einfach mal an an paar mentalen Eindrücken teilhaben:

Och nööö, müssen wir wirklich *da* rauf...

Schussfahrt bergab durch Wald auf Forststrasse: aaaahhh, schön kühl der Wind (schneller werdend), pass auf die Schlaglöcher auf, dumdidummdidumm, aaargh, schai.... dreck...wer zur Hölle hat hier frisch aufgeschottert? Hiiilllfäääääää

....ungh, rrrrrr, stöhn...wa...rum...hast...du...Dö...del...nicht...das...klei...ner..re...Kett..en...blatt...mon...tiert...
(das ovale 34er ist bei dem Streckenprofil zuviel für mich)

...schottring, schottring, schottring - Frl. Tinas 99 Bezeichnungen für Schotter: feiner Schotter, grober Schotter, schwarzer Schotter, weicher Schotter (ätzend), gemischter Schotter, wasmachendie grossenSteineimSchotter Schotter, weisserblendender Schotter, sehrschönverdichteterfeiner Schotter, ichkannkeinenSchottermehrsehen Schotter, Wiesenschotter...

Schussfahrt auf öffentlicher Strasse bergab (meine "Lieblingsabschnitte" - mag ich gar nicht, da häng ich immer in den Bremsen): guuut, dass Du die Beläge gewechselt hast, aber ???? Du hast nur 160er Scheiben ????, nnngh... (haben aber alles gut mitgemacht)

Dreck, wenn dass hier so weiter geht, geht mein Genitalbereich eher in Rente als ich...

k..........tong, k........tong, k......tong, k....tong, k..tong, ktong, tong, ton, to, t....rahhh, werd nicht so schnell, Steiiiiiine, ungh, voll erwischt, knall, ääääSteinanFelge, rumms, braaappppp, Drecks Entwässerungsrinnen, krach, Hüüüüüüüllllfäääääääähhhhh Mauseeeeeel, puuuuhhhhh, aufatmen, geschafft - :SchweissvonStirnwisch:

GottseiDank - endlich mal 'ne Strasse

Ham se nich, ham se nich, ham se nich 'n Bier für mich

Ooooooh, ist das schööööööön hier...

Besonders schön auch: anhalten und dann die Worte: Trinken, Essen! ...und das im Befehlston


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2022)

...und wir hatten noch längst nicht alles geschafft!










Nach diversen Aufs und Abs, das Highlight





Riechheimerberg - Gaststätte hatte auf (gesehen haben wir unterwegs ein paar, allerdings Ruhetag oder sowieso dicht) und der Hammer: wir kommen oben an, begrüsst uns der Wirt mit 2 Gläsern Wasser, einfach so. Hosianna, - ich hätte ihn knutschen können. Sicher hatten wir unser Wasser dabei, allerdings war das inzwischen pullerwarm - wisst Ihr wie köstlich ein Glas kaltes Wasser sein kann???





Da haben wir eine etwas längere Pause gemacht, war so ein schööner Biergarten. Und wir haben natürlich nicht nur Wasser getrunken. Ich hatte ausserdem eine grosse Cola, einen halben Liter alkoholfreies Weizen, ein Kännchen Kaffee und einen Mohnkuchen - danach ging es mir besser 

Ausserdem





Und der Wirt hat ein paar schöne Anekdoten mit Bikern erzählt, es war so nett da, am liebsten wär ich sitzen geblieben, aber  - wir mussten weiter, waren ja immer noch rund 50 KM. Runter vom Berch...


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2022)

...viel kommt jetzt nicht mehr - hatte ich schon gesagt, dass es heiss, trocken und staubig war?





verfahren???





Angekommen am Ziel

Mausel zu Camilla:

Und, wie war es? Da siehst Du mal, was sie mit uns anstellen...

Camilla:  , jau, geil!





feddsch





... nach einer weiteren Zugnacht (Imbiss hatte Ruhetag) haben wir uns verp..., einen anderen Campingplatz gefunden und endlich gab es was zu Essen  ,





Schlaf  und Entspannung





Danke fürs Begleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. August 2022)

.... ich weiß warum ich mir kein Gravel zuleg


----------



## Martina H. (29. August 2022)

Wieso???


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .... ich weiß warum ich mir kein Gravel zuleg


Ich wär vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen...


----------



## bikebecker (29. August 2022)

Hallo 
Mit einem Gravel kann Frau so richtig abhängen. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (29. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wieso???


Ich habs früher schon mal mit Rennrad versucht, außerdem gehts hier immer rauf und runter, rauf und runter...., in die eine Richtung gibts immer Gegenwind und meinem Gnick tut die stets gleiche Haltung auch nicht gut. Ich muss keinen hmern und kmern mehr nachjagen und dabei keine schlaflose Nächte verbringen und Hunger leiden  es gibt noch andere Sportarten


----------



## Martina H. (29. August 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> keine schlaflose Nächte verbringen und Hunger leiden


...nun, dass liegt aber nicht am Rad 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich wär vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen...


...aha, Blut geleckt?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...aha, Blut geleckt?


Da kann ich nach 3 Ausfahrten noch keine definitive Auskunft geben. Jetzt war erstmal Urlaub mit Scarlett... Aber gekauft hab ich's ja, obwohl ich vorher "nie" gesagt hab...


----------



## Martina H. (29. August 2022)

...ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass ich mal gesagt habe: so'n Krummbügel ist Teufelszeug, für mich nie nicht niemals


----------

